# in Erinnerung an 9/11 vor zehn Jahren



## zoizz (11. September 2011)

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen dieses grausamen Anschlages einer Terrorzelle.
Auch mein Beileid an die arabischstämmigen Moslems in unserer westlichen Welt, die seitdem mit dem Vorurteil des Terrorismus leben müssen.
Auch mein Beileid an alle anderen Amerikaner, die in ihrem "Land of the free" zu gläsernen Sklaven ihrer Sicherheitsorganisationen wie CIA, NSA Department of Defense oder Homeland Security seitdem geworden sind.

Dieses Video ist ein Amateurfilm, welcher die offiziellen Angaben zu den Anschlägen in Frage stellt - ich behaupte nicht, dass dieser Film der Wahrheit enspricht. Vielleicht regt er ein wenig die Phantasie an 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCA8GDjAfeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Terroranschlag oder Verschwörungstheorien hin oder her, dieses Datum hat nicht nur in den USA den Alltag verändert.
Und wo wart ihr, als es passierte?


----------



## Perkone (11. September 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen dieses grausamen Anschlages einer Terrorzelle.



Ich glaub bis heute nicht drann, dasses n terroranschlag war. Zumindest kein komplett von Terroristen durchgeführter Anschlag. Gibts einfach zu viele Widersprüche.


----------



## EspCap (11. September 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ich glaub bis heute nicht drann, dasses n terroranschlag war. Zumindest kein komplett von Terroristen durchgeführter Anschlag. Gibts einfach zu viele Widersprüche.



Verschwörungen schön und gut, aber zu glauben dass das ein Inside Job war ist schon ein bisschen absurd...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. September 2011)

Es war klar, dass dieser Thread schon nach dem 1. Post zu den Verschwörungstheorien abdriftet. Natürlich war das ein Anschlag, aber als ich gestern durchs TV gezappt habe, musste ich fast kotzen, wie man diese Kriegsverbrecher Bush, Rumsfield und Rice als Helden dargestellt hat.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. September 2011)

Mein Tipp: Der Thread ist noch vor Mitternacht dicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Erschreckend ist, dass der Terrorist (Mohammad Atta), der das "Todesflugzeug" flog, c.a. 1 KM von mir entfernt in seiner Wohnung (Hamburg-Harburg) alles geplant hat und sogar an der technischen Universität, die neben an ist. studiert hat. Da denkt man, dass das alles doch so weit entfernt ist.. aber es ist doch so nah.

Ist aber heute nebensächlich. Auch mein Beileid an die Familien der Opfer, den Tag wird man (leider) noch lange in Erinnerung haben.


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

Kommt darauf an in welche Richtung sich der Thread entwickelt....aber wir sind wachsam.


----------



## Zukane (11. September 2011)

Ich weiß klingt jetzt bissen herzlos aber es nervt langsam.
Überall kommen 1000 Dokus drüber und das sind echt immer die gleichen.
Wie immer wirds von den Medien hochgepusht genauso wie der Tod von Michael Jackson.

Ja man sollte an die Menschen denken die gestorben sind, aber man sollte sich nicht so reinsteigern das man kaum schlafen kann 

Mich intressieren auch solche Sachen nicht so. Klingt jetzt echt herzlos ist aber so.


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

Man kann zu 9/11 stehen wie man möchte, aber ich verbitte mir beleidigende oder herablassende Äußerungen den Opfern gegenüber. Solche Beiträge werden kommentarlos gelöscht und die Verfasser verwarnt.


----------



## LeWhopper (11. September 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen dieses grausamen Anschlages einer Terrorzelle.
> Auch mein Beileid an die arabischstämmigen Moslems in unserer westlichen Welt, die seitdem mit dem Vorurteil des Terrorismus leben müssen.
> Auch mein Beileid an alle anderen Amerikaner, die in ihrem "Land of the free" zu gläsernen Sklaven ihrer Sicherheitsorganisationen wie CIA, NSA Department of Defense oder Homeland Security seitdem geworden sind.



Naja mir ist des Wurscht. Ich feier nicht deswegen und ich trauer auch nicht deswegen. Ich denke auch nicht das ganze Jahr an denn 11.Sept. Mein Gedächnis wird nur durch die ganzen Nachrichten an diesen Tag erinnert. (Nicht ausm Fernsehen,
Volksverdummung schau ich mir nicht an^^)



Noxiel schrieb:


> Man kann zu 9/11 stehen wie man möchte, aber ich verbitte mir beleidigende oder herablassende Äußerungen den Opfern gegenüber. Solche Beiträge werden kommentarlos gelöscht und die Verfasser verwarnt.



Aber wenn es schon solche Einschränkungen in der Meinungsäußerung gibt, (Und es gibt Leute die sagen das Amerika dass verdient hat), finde ich das nicht gut. Jeder sollte schon berechtigt sein sich darüber zu äußern, auch negativ.


----------



## Lakor (11. September 2011)

Ich denke auch dass die Regierung ihre Hände im Spiel hatte, in welchem Ausmaß vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Aber die Opfer schlecht zu sprechen, bloß weil es Idioten wie Bush und Co gibt ist einfach vollkommener Bullshit. Denn Leute wie Bush haben darunter am wenigstens leiden müssen, was die Sache schon schlimm genug macht.


----------



## Liljana (11. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nicht gesehen, dass das gelöscht war, tut mir leid, aber da kommt es mir echt hoch.
> 
> Ich denke auch dass die Regierung ihre Hände im Spiel hatte, in welchem Ausmaß vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Aber die Opfer schlecht zu sprechen, bloß weil es Idioten wie Bush und Co gibt ist einfach vollkommener Bullshit. Denn Leute wie Bush haben darunter am wenigstens leiden müssen, was die Sache schon schlimm genug macht.



Ist es nicht das Schlimmste für einen Politiker in seiner Amtszeit einen Krieg führen zu müssen?


----------



## Lakor (11. September 2011)

Liljana schrieb:


> Ist es nicht das Schlimmste für einen Politiker in seiner Amtszeit einen Krieg führen zu müssen?



Für von der Waffenlobby bezahlte Politiker wie Bush? Nein, unter Garantie nicht.

Bei den meisten Politikern bin ich mir relativ sicher, allerdings denke ich, dass die amerikanische Regierung ziemlich glücklich war mal wieder Krieg führen zu können. Damit waren die Spitzenpolitiker und die Waffenlobbyisten auch die einzigen, allerdings kann man stark davon ausgehen, da Amerika einfach ökonomischen Wohlstand am ehesten durch Krieg erreicht.


----------



## Jester (11. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Aber wenn es schon solche Einschränkungen in der Meinungsäußerung gibt, (Und es gibt Leute die sagen das Amerika dass verdient hat), finde ich das nicht gut. Jeder sollte schon berechtigt sein sich darüber zu äußern, auch negativ.



Das Verbieten von hirnlosen, respektlosen und beleidigenden Aussagen hat NICHTS mit irgendwelchen Einschränkungen der Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.


btt:
Vor 10 Jahren ist furchtbares Unrecht geschehen, mögen die Opfer in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Liljana (11. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Für von der Waffenlobby bezahlte Politiker wie Bush? Nein, unter Garantie nicht.
> 
> Bei den meisten Politikern bin ich mir relativ sicher, allerdings denke ich, dass die amerikanische Regierung ziemlich glücklich war mal wieder Krieg führen zu können. Damit waren die Spitzenpolitiker und die Waffenlobbyisten auch die einzigen, allerdings kann man stark davon ausgehen, da Amerika einfach ökonomischen Wohlstand am ehesten durch Krieg erreicht.



Für mich ist und bleibt es ein Terroranschlag und ich werde nie diesen Verschwörungstheorien auch nur den geringsten Glauben schenken.
Der Krieg war meiner Meinung nach die richtige Entscheidung. Es ist genau so wie in der Schule, wirst du gehänselt und wehrst dich nicht wissen deine Mitschüler gleich du bist ein leichtes Opfer.
Wer weiß wie weit der Terror noch gewachsen wäre wenn nie was unternommen worden wäre.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. September 2011)

Terroranschlag hin oder her, Al Qaida oder Regierung - spielt doch keine Rolle? Es sind ein' haufen Leute gestorben und das ohne nachvollziehbare Gründe.

Ich bin kein Verschwörungstheoretiker, ganz bestimmt nicht, aber auch mir fällt es schwer zu glauben das zwei Flugzeuge es schaffen zwei Türme so einstürzen zu lassen. Die Bilder wird ja sicherlich jeder kennen.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es war klar, dass dieser Thread schon nach dem 1. Post zu den Verschwörungstheorien abdriftet. Natürlich war das ein Anschlag, aber als ich gestern durchs TV gezappt habe, musste ich fast kotzen, wie man diese Kriegsverbrecher Bush, Rumsfield und Rice als Helden dargestellt hat.



^this

Mir ist auch flau im Magen geworden bei den Beiträgen im Fernsehen gestern abend.

Macht den Thread dicht... es ist völlig sinnlos meiner Meinung nach. Es wird doch nur in einem Verschwörungstheorie ja/nein Diskurs enden, wo sich alle gegenseitig lächerlich machen.


----------



## Perkone (11. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Terroranschlag hin oder her, Al Qaida oder Regierung - spielt doch keine Rolle? Es sind ein' haufen Leute gestorben und das ohne nachvollziehbare Gründe.



Warum stürzen solche durchdacht (auch gegen Flugzeuganschläge) gebauten Türme exakt so zusammen wie bei ner kontrollierten Sprenung? Warum wurden Thermitspuren gefunden (DAS lässt Eisen schmelzen, und nich Kerosin bei unsaubrer Verbrennung mit 650°C) etc? Außerdem wars doch lohnend, n guter Grund sich die Ölreserven dort unten einzurexen. 
Ich hoffe, sowas kommt nicht mehr vor, könnts mir gar nicht vorstellen, bei sowas n Familienmitglied oder Freund zu verlieren....


----------



## Thoor (11. September 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Warum stürzen solche durchdacht (auch gegen Flugzeuganschläge) gebauten Türme exakt so zusammen wie bei ner kontrollierten Sprenung? Warum wurden Thermitspuren gefunden (DAS lässt Eisen schmelzen, und nich Kerosin bei unsaubrer Verbrennung mit 650°C) etc? Außerdem wars doch lohnend, n guter Grund sich die Ölreserven dort unten einzurexen.
> Ich hoffe, sowas kommt nicht mehr vor, könnts mir gar nicht vorstellen, bei sowas n Familienmitglied oder Freund zu verlieren....



Ist es vielleicht möglich das ihr am Jahrestag mit euren hirnrissigen und lächerlichen Theorien aufhört? Pietätloser gehts wohl kaum, ausserdem gehts hier nicht um Verschwörungstheorieren sondern um den Jahrestag.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Was man den USA vorwerfen muss, ist die Politik der letzten 65 Jahre. Wer soviele Krisenherde auf der Welt selbst unterstützt und geschaffen hat, muss sich nicht wundern, dass es irgendwann auf ihn zurückfällt.
Rein statistisch gesehen sind die USA mit 3000+/- Opfern durch den 11. September bislang gut weggekommen. Das klingt hart, ist aber tatsächlich so, wenn man sich die reinen Zahlen anschaut: Alleine im Irak sind über 100.000 Menschen in die Steinzeit gebombt worden. Und der Irak ist nur ein Bruchteil von dem, was die USA in die Scheiße geritten hat (mir fallen spontan noch mindestens 5 andere Länder ein).

Nichts kann den Tod dieser Menschen entschuldigen - weder die im Irak, noch die im World Trade Center.
Aber die Verhältnismässigkeit sollte man sich ab und an vor Augen führen.


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

Letzte Chance

User die es sich nicht zutrauen mit der entsprechenden Wortwahl sich zum Thema zu äußern, sollen es bitte bleiben lassen. "herumheulen", "drüber hinwegkommen" und "nicht so anstellen" ist kein Vokabular, dass zu diesem Thema passt. 
Geht der Trend der verbalen Ausrutscher so weiter, folgenden auch weitere Verwarnungen.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Man kann zu 9/11 stehen wie man möchte, aber ich verbitte mir beleidigende oder herablassende Äußerungen den Opfern gegenüber. Solche Beiträge werden kommentarlos gelöscht und die Verfasser verwarnt.



Das was Kafka geschrieben hat ist nicht gerade die feine englische Art, aber gilt hier nicht das Recht der freien Meinungsäußerung?
Man kann den Beitrag von Kafka IMO nicht als "herablassend" gegenüber den Opfer bezeichnen.

Vielleicht das nächste mal überlesen und überdenken ob man gleich so reagiert und alles löscht?



Noxiel schrieb:


> User die es sich nicht zutrauen mit der entsprechenden Wortwahl sich zum Thema zu äußern, sollen es bitte bleiben lassen. *"herumheulen", "drüber hinwegkommen" und "nicht so anstellen" ist kein Vokabular, dass zu diesem Thema passt. *
> Geht der Trend der verbalen Ausrutscher so weiter, folgenden auch weitere Verwarnungen.



Ist das nicht etwas anmaßend von dir? Bei allem Respekt.

Wer entscheidet, was "zum Thema passt"?
Ich denke das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden können _dürfen_.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Wenn man hier über Verschwörungstheorien und die Afghanistan/Irak-Politik der USA diskutieren will, sollte der Thread gleich zugemacht werden.

Vor 10 Jahren haben zahlreiche Menschen ihr Leben verloren und viele Familien ihre Angehörigen. Es ist einfach unangebracht, dann von Theorien und Politik zu faseln.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn man hier über Verschwörungstheorien und die Afghanistan/Irak-Politik der USA diskutieren will, sollte der Thread gleich zugemacht werden.
> 
> Vor 10 Jahren haben zahlreiche Menschen ihr Leben verloren und viele Familien ihre Angehörigen. Es ist einfach unangebracht, dann von Theorien und Politik zu faseln.



Tja dann sollte das Moderat hier im Forum aber auch so konsequent sein und das Thema gleich dicht machen, um solche Diskussionen von vornherein zu unterbinden.
9/11 kann man nicht ohne Politik diskutieren. Dann kannste hier gleich ein virtuelles Kondolenzbuch aufmachen, wo jeder sich einträgt und fertig.

Das ist als würdest du übers Kuchen backen reden und nicht ein mal das Wort "Kuchen" in den Mund nehmen.

IMO passt das hier alles nicht zusammen!


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das was Kafka geschrieben hat ist nicht gerade die feine englische Art, aber gilt hier nicht das Recht der freien Meinungsäußerung?
> Man kann den Beitrag von Kafka IMO nicht als "herablassend" gegenüber den Opfer bezeichnen.
> 
> Vielleicht das nächste mal überlesen und überdenken ob man gleich so reagiert und alles löscht?



Wer hat behauptet, dass in diesem Forum die freie Meinungsäußerung gilt? Wer sich hier anmeldet hat sich an die Regeln des Hausherren zu halten, welche allgemein durch die Netiquette und speziell durch Anweisungen der Moderatoren / Admins Anwendung finden. 



Konov schrieb:


> Ist das nicht etwas anmaßend von dir? Bei allem Respekt.
> 
> Wer entscheidet, was "zum Thema passt"?
> Ich denke das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden können _dürfen_.


Bei allem erwidertem Respekt. Nein. 
Ich habe für einen friedvollen Umgangston im Forum zu achten und Kafka stößt mit seinen Äußerungen - welche in meinen Augen gewollt provokant und herablassend verfasst sind - an die Grenzen der Netiquette. 
Nochmal, wer es nicht auf die Kette bekommt sich ordentlich zu dem Thema zu äußern, soll sich enthalten.




P.S.: Politik ist ein No-Go im Forum, ähnlich wie Religion. Das wurde bereits mehrfach gesagt. Es ist müßig sich darüber zu streiten, es wird in diesem Punkt keine Änderung mehr geben.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wer hat behauptet, dass in diesem Forum die freie Meinungsäußerung gilt? Wer sich hier anmeldet hat sich an die Regeln des Hausherren zu halten, welche allgemein durch die Netiquette und speziell durch Anweisungen der Moderatoren / Admins Anwendung finden.



Das ist nachvollziehbar einerseits, aber andererseits stelle ich fest, dass ich dann scheinbar eine falsche Vorstellung hatte. 

edit:



Noxiel schrieb:


> P.S.: Politik ist ein No-Go im Forum, ähnlich wie Religion. Das wurde bereits mehrfach gesagt. Es ist müßig sich darüber zu streiten, es wird in diesem Punkt keine Änderung mehr geben.



Dann sollte dieser Thread längst dicht sein!
Ich sage es nochmal: 9/11 "diskutieren", oder "debattieren" zu wollen - nenn es wie du willst - ist ohne Politisch angehauchte Kommentare völlig unmöglich.
Das wäre, wie bereits gesagt, nicht mehr als ein virtuelles Kondolenzbuch.

Sonst kann ich ja noch einen Thread zum Vietnam-Krieg aufmachen, wo wir dann darüber diskutieren, dass es traurig ist, dass damals soviele Menschen gestorben sind.


----------



## Edou (11. September 2011)

Schade um die vielen Opfer, hätte nicht sein müssen, hätte nichtmal sein DÜRFEN, aus keinem Grund. (Weder Rache, oder was auch immer.)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Noxiel dann mach bitte den Thread zu, ist doch  immer das Gleiche. Egal ob AKW - Diskussion im Fukushima-Thread oder sonst wat.


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

@Sh1k4ri
Ganz ehrlich? Weil ich nicht gewillt bin, solche Threads immer den Usern zu überlassen, die durch ihre - ob nun gewollt oder nicht - Kommentare dazu beitragen, dass Streit ausbricht und eigentlich sinnvolle Themen den Riegel vorgeschoben bekommen. Der Weisheit letzter Schluss kann nicht immer die Threadschließung sein, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Sh1k4ri
> Ganz ehrlich? Weil ich nicht gewillt bin, solche Threads immer den Usern zu überlassen, die durch ihre - ob nun gewollt oder nicht - Kommentare dazu beitragen, dass Streit ausbricht und *eigentlich sinnvolle Themen* den Riegel vorgeschoben bekommen. Der Weisheit letzter Schluss kann nicht immer die Threadschließung sein, meiner Meinung nach.



Nun kannst du sicher auch erklären, was an diesem Thread so "sinnvoll" ist.

Die Opfer in allen Ehren, aber ist es ein "sinnvolles" Thema mit Diskussionsgrundlage? Wohl kaum... es ist eher eine kollektive Trauerbekundung für die Opfer mit der hohen Warscheinlichkeit, dass eine politische Grundsatzdiskussion daraus wird.


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Ich weiß klingt jetzt bissen herzlos aber es nervt langsam.
> Überall kommen 1000 Dokus drüber und das sind echt immer die gleichen.



Jup nervt wirklich.Es ist wie die 100000. Doku über den 2 Weltkrieg wo man eh nix neues mehr erfährt oder die Wochenlange Berieselung zum Thema Mauerfall vor kurzen.
Wobei man dann doch zugeben muss das man beim zappen ab und an doch über ne Perle stolpert (gestern zB ne Doku über einen der leitenden Feuerwehrmänner).

Zu den Verschwörungstheorien ......... jeder braucht wohl was woran er glauben kann ........ lustig auch das es inzwischen auch Dokus gibt welche das "Verschwörungstheorien wiederlegen" zum Thema haben.

Ich für meinen Teil weiss nicht was da passiert ist aber ich glaube das da nem gewissen Bin Laden sein Vorhaben gelungen ist mehrere Flugzeuge in Gebäute fliegen zu lassen und seinen Plan die USA damit in nen recht Sinnfreien Krieg welche ihr Wirtschaft das Genick bricht (oder zumindest schwer zu schädigen wie damals beim Russen) zu locken, vollends aufgegangen ist nebenbei ist ihm noch gelungen die Amis (und viele westliche Länder mit ihnen) in ne geradezu skuriele Paranoia vor den Muslimen zu treiben.



Liljana schrieb:


> Der Krieg war meiner Meinung nach die richtige Entscheidung. Es ist genau so wie in der Schule, wirst du gehänselt und wehrst dich nicht wissen deine Mitschüler gleich du bist ein leichtes Opfer.
> Wer weiß wie weit der Terror noch gewachsen wäre wenn nie was unternommen worden wäre.



Zjo nur sagen wiederum die Experten das gerade durch den Krieg gegen den Irak (~100000 tote Iraker + ~6000 US Soldaten zur Zeit,Zahl wächst) Laden und Co Zulauf wie seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr bekommen haben,die Terrorgefahr also statt abzunehmen gewachsen ist.
Was man,wenn man ehrlich ist,nachvollziehn kann weil der Irak nun aber auch rein garnix mit Laden zu tun hatte und man auch keine Massenvernichtungswaffen fand was den krieg auch nur den Hauch einer Legitimation gegeben hätte.Was man hatte war "nur" ne alte Rechnung und viel Öl und nen Bush der von der Achse des Bösen und von nem Kreuzzug fasselte und somit Laden und Co super Material für die Propaganda in die Hand gab.

Wenn man sich so in der Geschichte umschaut und wenn die USA (CIA) schon alles geholfen hat (Waffen/Geld lieferte) wird einem schon Angst,sei es Pinochet,Schah von Persien,Batista,Bin Laden,Hussein und was weiss ich noch alles und man vorallen sieht wie es da inzwichen aus schaut (Chile ist glaube das einzige Land das inzwichen ne Demokratie hat und stabil ist) dann ist man geneigt zu sagen "wenn sie sich rausgehalten hätten hät es auch nicht schlimmer kommen können".
Aber naja wenn man zu lange nen Hammer ist sieht man halt über all nur noch Nägel.

Es erstaunt im Nachhinein auch das die USA nie auf Amad Massoud gehört haben oder ihn stärker unterstützt(beschützt) haben immerhin war das DER Afghanenanführer der sich erfolgreich gegen dei Taliban behaupten konnte Teile seines Volkes gegen sie beschützte und welcher die USA warnte das was in der Luft liegt. Der welche für sein Volk ne Demokratische Regierung wollte und alles extreme im Islam ablehnt was ihm dann schlussendlich am 9.9.2001 das Leben kostete.



PS sorry fürs abtrifften ins Politische aber dieses "der Krieg war rechtens weil ..." muss wiedersprochen werden weil Krieg nie rechtens sein darf!
*
*

*
*


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nun kannst du sicher auch erklären, was an diesem Thread so "sinnvoll" ist.
> 
> Die Opfer in allen Ehren, aber ist es ein "sinnvolles" Thema mit Diskussionsgrundlage? Wohl kaum... es ist eher eine kollektive Trauerbekundung für die Opfer mit der hohen Warscheinlichkeit, dass eine politische Grundsatzdiskussion daraus wird.



Als Kondolenz Thread für alle jene, die ihren Gefühlen in sofern Ausdruck verleihen wollen, dass sie Mitgefühl und tiefes Bedauern über die Ereignisse am 11. September fühlen. Sinnvoll genug? 
Das ist ein Smalltalk Bereich um sich gemeinsam auszutauschen.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> [...]



Da kennt sich jemand aus, sehr schöner Beitrag den ich hiermit unterschreibe. ^^





Noxiel schrieb:


> Als Kondolenz Thread für alle jene, die ihren Gefühlen in sofern Ausdruck verleihen wollen, dass sie Mitgefühl und tiefes Bedauern über die Ereignisse am 11. September fühlen. Sinnvoll genug?
> Das ist ein Smalltalk Bereich um sich gemeinsam auszutauschen.



Ich mache nicht die Regeln, von daher... muss ja wohl 
Wie auch immer, dann nutze ich den Thread auch mal um meine Gefühle - rein den Zusammensturz der 2 Türme betreffend - kund zutun:

Als Kind war ich mehrfach in den USA und insbesondere mit meinen Eltern auch in New York und Washington. Und ich habe (wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es der Nordturm), auf dem World Trade Center gestanden und ich erinnere mich daran, als wäre es gestern gewesen. Die Aussicht, die man dort hatte war einfach unglaublich, besonders natürlich solche Eindrücke als Kind zu erleben. Ich bin da öfter wehmütig, dass ich auf diesen Türmen nie wieder stehen werde. Andererseits auch stolz, da ich drauf gestanden habe und runtergeschaut habe - was die allerwenigsten Menschen von sich behaupten können.

In dem Sinne, rest in peace WTC.


----------



## Kafka (11. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Letzte Chance
> 
> User die es sich nicht zutrauen mit der entsprechenden Wortwahl sich zum Thema zu äußern, sollen es bitte bleiben lassen. "herumheulen", "drüber hinwegkommen" und "nicht so anstellen" ist kein Vokabular, dass zu diesem Thema passt.
> Geht der Trend der verbalen Ausrutscher so weiter, folgenden auch weitere Verwarnungen.



Wo war ich bitteschön herablassend? Etwa weil ich sagte, das man sich lieber um momentane Probleme kümmern sollte wie z.b. die 4000 Kinder die täglich an dreckigem wasser verrecken, als um 3000 Tote, die jetzt schon seit 10 jahren tot sind? Oder das man endlich drüberweg kommen soll, weil es eben schon 10 Jahre her ist? Oder das die Amis nen Grund haben zu trauern, wir aber nicht? Oder das der Anschlag ein idealer Grund war in Ölländer einzufallen? 

Wenn Angehörige von dir im WTC umgekommen sind kann ich deinen Aufstand verstehen, wenn nicht spiel dich nicht so auf, nur weil ich realist bin.


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Wo war ich bitteschön herablassend? Etwa weil ich sagte, das man sich lieber um momentane Probleme kümmern sollte wie z.b. die 4000 Kinder die täglich an dreckigem wasser verrecken, als um 3000 Tote, die jetzt schon seit 10 jahren tot sind? Oder das man endlich drüberweg kommen soll, weil es eben schon 10 Jahre her ist? Oder das die Amis nen Grund haben zu trauern, wir aber nicht? Oder das der Anschlag ein idealer Grund war in Ölländer einzufallen?
> 
> Wenn Angehörige von dir im WTC umgekommen sind kann ich deinen Aufstand verstehen, wenn nicht spiel dich nicht so auf, nur weil ich realist bin.



Deine Wortwahl war eine andere. Realisten sind nicht per se unverschämt.


----------



## ohh (11. September 2011)

nun es soll doch hier diskutiert werden und kein sammelsorium von beileidsbekundungen werden,
somit sind kritsche beiträge notwenig

naja ob anschlag oder abgekartetes spiel, der grund warum es in den medien nach 10 jahren aufgebauscht wird, ist, dass es dirket vor der nase passiert is mitten in ny,
wen kümmert es schon, wenn bei einem völkermord, tausende km weit weg, zig menschen ermordet werden oder mal ein flugzeug abstürzt ,das 200 in den tod reißt
wichtig ist für die menschen die subjektive auffassung und nicht irgendwelche harten zahlen.


----------



## Kamsi (11. September 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,784866,00.html




> *Wo vorher gescherzt wurde, war plötzlich Patriotismus Pflicht*





Seit dem Anschlag haben sie die kompletten Medien verändert endgültig.

Es durfte alles nur noch politisch korrekt sein weil egal ob world trade center, hurrikans, öl pest oder fukishima der schwarze humor womit viele leute teils sowas verarbeitet haben wurde schlimmer bestraft als wenn man selbst schuld war am anschlag/umweltkatastrophe.


----------



## Deanne (11. September 2011)

Hach ja, wie es hier immer wieder so schön eskaliert, wenn es um Politik, Religion oder irgendwelche alternativen Lebensweisen geht. +1

Ich war am 11. September 2009 übrigens beim Zahnarzt. Doppelt schlimm. Nur, dass darüber niemand in den 100 Sondersendungen und Gedenkartikeln in der Blöd-Zeitung spricht.


----------



## Kamsi (11. September 2011)

jo stimmt damals war der einziger sender den du schauen konntest wo nichts zum world tradecenter was lief srtl und kika ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Ich war damals in der Berufsschule. Jemand sagte zwar, dass ein Flugzeug ins WTC geflogen ist, aber wir dachten alle, dass es eine kleine Maschine (á la Cesna) war. Abends komm ich nach Hause und seh im Fernsehen, was passiert ist.

Es war eine Tragödie, welche die Welt für immer verändert hat.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. September 2011)

Nunja das hier ist ein Diskussions Forum.
(Wird ja immer rumposaunt("keine Diskussions Grundlage - Kein Thread))

Dort muss es nunmal auch Beiträge geben die nicht dem des TE's entsprechen.

Und solch ein Thema zu diskutieren OHNE Politik ist nunmal kaum möglich.
Wollen wir nun darüber schreiben wie schrecklich die Bilder waren die die Medien ca. 200x mit Zeitlupe und passender Musik eingespielt haben?



> Als Kondolenz Thread für alle jene, die ihren Gefühlen in sofern Ausdruck verleihen wollen, dass sie Mitgefühl und tiefes Bedauern über die Ereignisse am 11. September fühlen. Sinnvoll genug?
> Das ist ein Smalltalk Bereich um sich gemeinsam auszutauschen.



Nun vielleicht gibt es auch Leute die andere Gefühle für das Geschehene haben.
Diese werden hier Konsequent ausgeschlossen.

Gemeinsamens Austauschen bedeutet für mich nicht das wir alle tänzelnd "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen" singen und jeder eine Meinungs Schiene schiebt.


----------



## win3ermute (11. September 2011)

Zum Thema - in der Hinsicht scheint ja keiner was zu schreiben; nämlich die Erinnerung daran (aber eventuell war der Großteil zu jung, um sich überhaupt ordentlich daran zu erinnern...):

Ca. zwei Stunden vor Feierabend hörten wir die ersten teilweise noch etwas wirren Durchsagen im Radio. Die ganze Firma stürmte in den Konferenzraum, wo der Fernseher stand. Man starrte fassungslos auf die Live-Bilder, auf denen man klar sehen konnte, wie Leute aus den Gebäuden fielen. Als der erste Turm völlig unerwartet zusammenbrach, war das Entsetzen im Raum förmlich spürbar - und den meisten schwante zum ersten Mal, daß man hier einem geschichtlichen Großereignis beiwohnte, das vieles verändern würde.

Der Impact auch hierzulande war noch tagelang zu spüren: Viele Kleinsender stellten ihren normalen Betrieb ein und sendeten Infos oder Telefonschaltungen; die Angst ging um: Anders als sonstige Ereignisse begriffen viele Menschen das als Anschlag auf die gesamte "westliche Welt"; sahen ihre Sicherheit gefährdet, weil dies ein völlig unkontrollierbares Ereignis war, das da in das Bewußtsein hämmerte.


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nunja das hier ist ein Diskussions Forum.


Es ist ein Forum um über alltägliche Dinge zu sprechen. Wenn sich daraus Diskussionen entwickeln in einem vernünftigen Ton. Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Dort muss es nunmal auch Beiträge geben die nicht dem des TE's entsprechen.


Richtig und da gibt es auch kein Problem mit. Man muß nicht einer Meinung mit dem TE sein. 



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und solch ein Thema zu diskutieren OHNE Politik ist nunmal kaum möglich.


Versuch's bitte. Die Regeln sind eindeutig. Keine Politik, keine Religion.


BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wollen wir nun darüber schreiben wie schrecklich die Bilder waren die die Medien ca. 200x mit Zeitlupe und passender Musik eingespielt haben?


Wenn Bedarf dazu besteht, ja. 




BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nun vielleicht gibt es auch Leute die andere Gefühle für das Geschehene haben.
> Diese werden hier Konsequent ausgeschlossen.


Ist auch kein Problem. Deswegen Gefühle anderer zu verletzen, läuft nicht. Auch nicht unter dem fadenscheinigen Banner der "Meinungsfreiheit". 


BlizzLord schrieb:


> Gemeinsamens Austauschen bedeutet für mich nicht das wir alle tänzelnd "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen" singen und jeder eine Meinungs Schiene schiebt.


Bin voll bei Dir.


----------



## Falathrim (11. September 2011)

Auch in Gefahr eines Banns, da ich betrunken bin:
Denkt keiner an die guten Sachen des 11. September? Heute ist der Geburtstag von Franz Beckenbauer 

Nein im Ernst, da ich keinen Bann will:
Mein Beileid an alle Opfer des 11. Septembers und seiner Nachwirkungen (Damit meine ich die tausenden und abertausenden irakischen und afghanischen Zivilisten, die in sinnlosen Kriegen ums Leben gekommen sind), wir können nur hoffen (und von mir aus auch beten, wem das lieber ist), dass so etwas nie wieder geschieht. Ich hoffe, dass sich alle darauf besinnen, dass sowohl Christen, als auch Muslime, als auch Buddhisten, als auch Hindus, als auch Atheisten, als auch alle anderen Menschen die verschiedenen Glaubensrichtungen anhängen, genauso Menschen sind wie der jeweilige andere. Der 11. September kann ein Symbol dafür sein, wie im Endeffekt durch eine Tat Leid über Milliarden von Menschen gebracht werden kann - wenn man sich aussöhnt, verringert man das Leid, das sollte immer das Ziel sein.
(Boah klinge ich wie ein Moralapostel O.o)


----------



## Kamsi (11. September 2011)

11. September

Der 11. September ist der 254. Tag des Gregorianischen Kalenders (der 255. in Schaltjahren), somit bleiben noch 111 Tage bis zum Jahresende.

Im koptischen ebenso wie im äthiopischen Kalender ist es der erste Tag des Jahres, außer wenn das darauffolgende Jahr ein Schaltjahr ist. In diesem Fall verschiebt sich der Jahresbeginn auf den 12. September.

1609: Henry Hudson entdeckt die Insel Manhattan.

1941: Der Grundstein für das Pentagon wird gelegt.

1954: Das Bundessozialgericht in Kassel wird feierlich eröffnet.

1961: In der Schweiz wird der World Wildlife Fund (WWF) gegründet.

1841: Der Maler John Rand erhält ein US-Patent über die von ihm erfundene Tube, die ursprünglich zum Befüllen mit Farbe gedacht ist.


Auf dem 11ten September folgte der 12te September - Millarden Tages Abreissblätter landeten im Müll


----------



## Foxx313 (12. September 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen dieses grausamen Anschlages einer Terrorzelle.
> Auch mein Beileid an die arabischstämmigen Moslems in unserer westlichen Welt, die seitdem mit dem Vorurteil des Terrorismus leben müssen.
> Auch mein Beileid an alle anderen Amerikaner, die in ihrem "Land of the free" zu gläsernen Sklaven ihrer Sicherheitsorganisationen wie CIA, NSA Department of Defense oder Homeland Security seitdem geworden sind.
> 
> ...



Eins vorweg,das ist nun in keiner Weise rassistisch oder sonstiges gemeint aber dieser Satz "Auch mein Beileid an die arabischstämmigen Moslems in unserer westlichen Welt, die seitdem mit dem Vorurteil des Terrorismus leben müssen." gehört zum Thema 11.September bzw Beileid und Trauer für die Hinterbliebenen NICHT hin.Als am 9/11 diese grausamen und unvergleichbaren Anschläge passiert sind sind im ganz Nah-Ost die Moslems auf die Straße gelaufen und haben gejubbelt und sich gefreut wie kleine Kinder,die haben gefeiert als die restliche Welt schockiert und besonders in Amerika völlig am Ende war,so was habe ich sogar mit eigenen Augen in einer deutschen Stadt gesehen.Also ganz ehrlich,von mir bekommen die nicht einen Funken Mitleid oder irgendwas was in die Richtung geht.
Genauso wenn man ein solches Thema anscheidet und sein Beileid bekundigt sollte man es auch sein lassen so ein Mist zu schreiben "Auch mein Beileid an alle anderen Amerikaner, die in ihrem "Land of the free" zu gläsernen Sklaven ihrer Sicherheitsorganisationen wie CIA, NSA Department of Defense oder Homeland Security seitdem geworden sind." Denn eins kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung versichern,die Amerika sehen sich sicherlich nicht als Sklaven ihrer Sicherheitsdienste an.
Im Übrigen wurden diese ganze Verschwörungstheorien schon mehrfach widerlegt.Bestes Beispiel ist das wenn wie so oft behauptet wird wirklich die eigene US Regierung dahinter steckt man so etwas Großes nicht mit einer Gruppe von Leuten planen kann sondern 100,gar 1000 dazu braucht und so ziemlich jeden Menschen dürfte klar sein das da die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß ist das wenn es stimmen würde schon irgendeiner den Mund aufgemacht hätte,spätestens kurz vor seinem Tod,dazu kommt noch das Al Qaida das selber noch mehrfach zugegeben hat und Bin Laden schon förmlich damit rumgeprallt hat wie toll dieser widerwärtige Tat doch war.Also der einzige Grund den ich mir nur erklären kann warum Leute an so ein Mist glauben ist weil sie entweder ohnehin anti-amerikanisch eingestellt sind (weil die USA ja ach so böse sind -.-') oder wie so viele Leuchten da draußen,Bush nicht leiden können.


----------



## Zukane (12. September 2011)

Ich hasse diese Frage: "Wo seid ihr gewesen als es passierte?"

War auch bei Michael Jackson so.

1. Ist es wichtig wo man war? oO Verstehe nicht wieso es wichtig ist wo man gewesen sein soll.
2. Woher soll ich wissen wo ich damals war außer es war irgendwie "was wichtiges".

Ich setze mich mit solchen Themen wie diesem hier nicht so lange/intensiv auseinadner weil es a mich nicht intressiert/wenig und ich mich nicht reinsteigern will und
nicht an mehr oder weniger sinnlosen Verschwörungstheoriediskussionen teilnehmen möchte.


----------



## Kamsi (12. September 2011)

bei michael jackson war ich auf dem klo und hatte es in küche im radio gehört und dachte mir gleich jetzt haben wenigstens die kinder ihre ruhe


----------



## Churchak (12. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> die Angst ging um: Anders als sonstige Ereignisse begriffen viele Menschen das als Anschlag auf die gesamte "westliche Welt"; sahen ihre Sicherheit gefährdet, weil dies ein völlig unkontrollierbares Ereignis war, das da in das Bewußtsein hämmerte.



Quark zu dem wurd es dann im nachhinein gemacht!

Laden wollt mit den Anschlägen die USA für ihre Arroganz bestrafen und ihnen vor Augen führen das auch sie sich nicht all zu sicher fühlen können und es auch immer noch Leute auf der Welt gibt die auch mal zurückbomben.
Daraus hat man dann nen Krieg gegen den ganzen Westen dramatisiert und wer nicht voll mitzog wurde dann auch ganz schnell zum Buhmann nach dem Motto " wer nicht für uns ist ist gegen uns!" siehe zB die blöden Sprüche von Rumsfeld ala "altes Europa" weil Frankreich und Deutschland nicht auf Grundlage der Märchengeschichten eines Tonis in den Irak marschieren wollten . Was dann so abstruse Blüten trieb das Kloppies auf FOX forderten das man Produkte aus den "Verweigerer" Ländern doch in den USA boykottieren sollte.


----------



## Konov (12. September 2011)

Foxx313 schrieb:


> Als am 9/11 diese grausamen und unvergleichbaren Anschläge passiert sind sind im ganz Nah-Ost die Moslems auf die Straße gelaufen und haben gejubbelt und sich gefreut wie kleine Kinder,die haben gefeiert als die restliche Welt schockiert und besonders in Amerika völlig am Ende war,so was habe ich sogar mit eigenen Augen in einer deutschen Stadt gesehen.Also ganz ehrlich,von mir bekommen die nicht einen Funken Mitleid oder irgendwas was in die Richtung geht.



Na dann frag dich mal, warum das so war.
Dir scheint entgangen zu sein, dass die USA vorher dutzende Jahre lang Weltpolitisch eigene Interessen verfolgt hat, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Ich bleibe dabei: 9/11 ist für die USA furchtbar, aber in einer objektiven Rechnung ist es Nichts in Relation dazu, wieviele Chaos und Tod sie selbst vorher in der Welt angerichtet haben.

Leute wie du haben keine Ahnung davon, wie diese Nummer abgelaufen ist und sehen immer nur das, was ihnen in der Glotze vorgesetzt wird. Du solltest mal anfangen, dich mit Geschichte und Politik mehr auseinander zu setzen, kleiner Tipp am Rande von mir, bevor du wieder so einen wilden Rundumschlag veranstaltest ohne das Ursache-Wirkung-Prinzip ansatzweise zu kennen.



Foxx313 schrieb:


> Also der einzige Grund den ich mir nur erklären kann warum Leute an so ein Mist glauben ist weil sie entweder ohnehin anti-amerikanisch eingestellt sind (weil die USA ja ach so böse sind -.-') oder wie so viele Leuchten da draußen,Bush nicht leiden können.



Auch hier gilt: Fang an dich über die Geschichte der USA und deren Politik zu informieren.
Dann wüsstest du, dass George Walker Bush seiner Zeit Geschäfte mit Bin Laden gemacht hat und im Nahen Osten dicke Waffendeals durchgezogen hat. Das weiß nur heute kein Mensch.
Die US Regierung hat in dutzenden Ländern Waffengeschäfte gemacht und hinterher einen Krieg gegen die eigenen Waffen angezettelt. Die Waffenlobby hing bis zu den Eiern im Hintern der US Regierung, genau genommen war es sogar anders herum.
Und es ging nur ums Geld. Dass dann irgendwann auch ein paar tausend Tote im eigenen Land wissentlich in Kauf genommen werden, um entsprechende Ölreserven per Kriegserklärung zu aquirieren, war für George W. Bush sicherlich kein großes moralisches Hindernis.
Wenn man will, kann man sich über die dreckige Geschichte der USA genau informieren. Wenn man nicht will, sollte man sich aber lieber gleich aus der Diskussion ausklinken.

Im Übrigen sind wir jetzt wieder auf der Politikebene und es ist genau das eingetreten, was ich vorher schon 3 mal gepredigt habe. 
Leider will auch das Moderat hier im Forum das scheinbar nicht verstehen. Nun ist es soweit und oh wunder, es hat keiner damit gerechnet... 


Achja und fang bitte mal an ABSÄTZE in dein Geschreibsel zu packen, das kann ja kein Mensch lesen.


----------



## BlizzLord (12. September 2011)

> Im Übrigen wurden diese ganze Verschwörungstheorien schon mehrfach widerlegt.Bestes Beispiel ist das wenn wie so oft behauptet wird wirklich die eigene US Regierung dahinter steckt man so etwas Großes nicht mit einer Gruppe von Leuten planen kann sondern 100,gar 1000 dazu braucht und so ziemlich jeden Menschen dürfte klar sein das da die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß ist das wenn es stimmen würde schon irgendeiner den Mund aufgemacht hätte,spätestens kurz vor seinem Tod,dazu kommt noch das Al Qaida das selber noch mehrfach zugegeben hat und Bin Laden schon förmlich damit rumgeprallt hat wie toll dieser widerwärtige Tat doch war.Also der einzige Grund den ich mir nur erklären kann warum Leute an so ein Mist glauben ist weil sie entweder ohnehin anti-amerikanisch eingestellt sind (weil die USA ja ach so böse sind -.-') oder wie so viele Leuchten da draußen,Bush nicht leiden können.



-Der Typ der das Flugzeug ins pentagon geflogen haben soll konnte nicht mal ein einfaches kleines Flugzeug steuern(Ist in der Fliegerschule durchgefallen) und dann fliegt er knapp über den Boden in ein Gebäude rein?

-Es wurden Pässe in den TRÜMMERN DES TURMS! gefunden wo selbst das Stahl geschmolzen war.
(Ja ne ist klar Pässe die mehr Hitze als Stahl ertragen?)

-Und das offentsichtlichste Wie zur Hölle konnten bitte 4 Flugzeuge entführt werden, vom Kurs abgebracht und einfach so in das wahrscheinlich best bewachte Gebäude der Welt fliegen?
(Sobald ein Flugzeug vom Kurs abkommt wird nachgefragt was los ist wenn kein plausibler Grund vorliegt werden Jäger geschickt die die Situation "aufklären")

Das die Taliban sich freuen ist jawohl normal diese verabscheuen die USA.

Lebt weiter in euer "Die Medien erzählen uns immer die wahrheit" -welt. 


*Sorry für das abschweifen in die Politik aber sowas kann ich einfach nicht ignorieren diese naive "dummheit" "jo talis warens steht ja in der Zeitung" ich glaube ich darf den Thread einfach nicht mehr besuchen :X*


----------



## win3ermute (12. September 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Quark zu dem wurd es dann im nachhinein gemacht!



Das ist falsch. In den Tagen und Wochen nach dem Anschlag mußte man sich nur mit den Leuten unterhalten, um das festzustellen. Wie ich schon schrieb: Schlagartig hämmerte den Leuten ins Bewußtsein, wie leicht es ist, ein Opfer zu werden. Das war der damalige "Impact" des Attentats auf das öffentliche Bewußtsein.
Als die tatsächliche "mediale Panikmache" denn richtig losging, hatten sich die meisten Menschen schon wieder mit der Situation arrangiert; rationale Bewertungen gewannen wieder die Oberhand.

@Blizzlord: Ne, is klar. Sind alle Geisterfahrer, die nicht die eigene Meinung unterstützen und medienhörig, obwohl alle diese "Theorien" längst widerlegt sind. Wie eine "Verschwörung" von 1.000en Personen aufrecht erhalten werden kann, das hat noch nie einer überzeugend dargelegt. Vor allen Dingen nicht jene Leute ohne irgendein Fachwissen bzw. jene, die Millionen mit Büchern über angebliche Verschwörungen verdienen. Aber das sind ja die "Guten" und keineswegs an Geld interessiert - auch wenn sie wie manche dieser Autoren fast ausschließlich ihr Geld mit solchen Sachen verdienen...


----------



## Deathstyle (12. September 2011)

Auf der anderen Seite sollte man auch nicht jeden Zweifler als Verschwörungstheoretiker abstempeln. Ich habe keinen 9/11 Film geschaut (außer eben die ersten 5 Minuten von dem weiter oben geposteten) und auch keine Bücher oder sonstwas darüber gelesen, ich habe mich also fast garnicht mit dem Ereignis beschäftigt. Ich erinnere mich aber noch sehr gut daran vor 10 Jahren nach der Schule alleine zuhause vor dem Fernseher gesessen zu haben ohne wirklich zu kapieren was da eigentlich passiert ist, die Bilder von diesem Tag sind mir sehr präsent, aber heute als erwachsener Mann (jaja, mehr oder weniger) glaube ich nicht daran das zwei über 400m hohe Türme so präzise nur durch zwei Flugzeuge so in sich zusammenstürzen können - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Yakiros (12. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Dort muss es nunmal auch Beiträge geben die nicht dem des TE's entsprechen.



TE heißt doch *Thread-Ersteller*, oder? Frage nur, da ich sicher gehen mag... Entschuldigt sich in diesem Fall der TE gleich für's Erstellen des Threads?

Zum Thema mag ich nix loswerden.... (wobei ich auch nicht so ganz weiß, was das Thema ist....................)

Ist alles nicht ironisch/sarkastisch/sonstwas gemeint... Viel Spaß euch noch!


----------



## win3ermute (12. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite sollte man auch nicht jeden Zweifler als Verschwörungstheoretiker abstempeln.



Zweifeln ist durchaus ok. Nur sind Zweifel wenig angebracht, wenn folgendes gilt:



> ich habe mich also fast garnicht mit dem Ereignis beschäftigt.



Das sollte dann umgehend nachgeholt werden. Vor allen Dingen sollte man dann beide Seiten lesen - und die Quellen dazu soweit möglich überprüfen. Da sehen die Zweifler, die zudem von sehr fragwürdigen Gestalten wie Wisnewski genährt werden, sehr alt aus.



> glaube ich nicht daran das zwei über 400m hohe Türme so präzise nur durch zwei Flugzeuge so in sich zusammenstürzen können - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Glaube ist hier nicht angebracht. Gab genügend Expertisen von Architekten und Ingenieuren, die ausführlich darlegten, wie es zu dem Zusammensturz kam. Nur sind das tatsächliche Expertisen, die recht komplex sind - zu komplex für die meisten Laien und deswegen unverständlich, auch wenn sie von mehreren Seiten bestätigt werden. 
Das ist ein großes Problem in solchen Diskussionen: Jene Leute, die ausführlich Fakten erklären, werden gar nicht erst betrachtet, weil sie "zu komplex" sind und außerdem ja eh gekauft. Man glaubt immer wieder den selben falschen Behauptungen, ohne überhaupt die Quellen zu überprüfen - statt geballtem Wissen und eine sehr ausführliche Beschäftigung verlässt man sich da auf "den eigenen gesunden Menschenverstand", weil der grundsätzlich ja den Experten überlegen ist. Daß "Verschwörungstheorien" mittlerweile eine Massenbeschäftigung sind und jede Menge in diesem Bereich verdient wird, wird dabei außer Acht gelassen.

Die beste Seite mit jeder Menge Quellen, Fakten etc. ist "Mosaik 9/11" - nur leider ist die gerade down, weil wohl dem immer wieder jährlich aufkommendem Klick-Bedarf nicht gewachsen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. September 2011)

Meine Erinnerung an den 11.9.2001 sieht wie folgt aus:

Ich hockte auf dem Boden und malte ein hübsches buntes Bild und hatte das Radio nebenbei laufen als dann die Meldung von dem ersten Flugzeugeinschlag kamen. 
Da dachte ich nur "ne ne gaaanz blöder Scherz. Seit Orson Wells Hörspiel mit den Marsmänchen der schlechteste Radiogag ever^^" naja. Dem war ja wohl nicht so... . Als dann kurze Zeit später die Nachricht vom 2 Einschlag kamen dachte ich nur "SCHEISSE was geht da ab?!?" Da ich keinen Fernseher habe, bin ich zu nem Nachbarn gegangen und habe ihn genötigt seine Glotze anzustellen. 
Als er das sah sagte er auch nur "SCHEISSE!!! Bush läuft Amok!!!" 2 Doofe ein Gedanke^^

Danach bin ich dann zu meiner Mutter gefahren, es war wohl schon so gegen 21:00 Uhr und habe dann bei ihr bis Morgens um 5 mir immer und immer wieder diese schrecklichen Bilder angesehen, die auf gefühlten 39 von 34 Programmen liefen.

So jetzt muss ich aber auch mal ganz kleines bissl politisieren: Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass die damalige Führungen der USA wissentlich solch eine Tragödie in Kauf genommen haben, nur um mal wieder einen Grund zu finden, in den Krieg ziehen zu können. Denn neben der Öllobby ist die Waffenlobby dort DIE Macht. Desweiteren braucht man sich nur die Kriege des letzten Jahrhunderts ansehen, um zu verstehen das der GRÖßTE Kriegstreiber damals nun einmal die USA waren^^. Erst Sadam aufrüsten und sein Öl kaufen, und wenn er dann zu unbequem wird kann man ihn ja mit seinen "eigenen" Waffen schlagen (bzw mit den moderneren).
Osama doch ähnlich... erst wird er vom CIA ausgebildet um gegen DEN RUSSEN zu kämpfen und dann wird er von seinem eigenen Ausbilder kaltgestellt, allerdings erst, nachdem er ihn ordentlich gebissen hat^^

könnte noch ewig so weiterschreiben und mir nebenbei diverse Infos aus dem Netz ziehen, will aber gleich meine WallofText enden. Aber nicht bevor ich allen Hinterbliebenen der 4 Flugzeugabstürze und der Toten des WTC und den HUNDERTAUSENDEN TOTEN IN DEN NACHFOLGENEND KRIEGEN mein Beileid bekunde.


So long und im stillen Gedenken


Ford


----------



## Grushdak (12. September 2011)

Für mich ist in dieser Tragödie egal, wer was geplant und durchgeführt hat.
Ich fand und finde es einfach nur schrecklich, was damals vor 10 Jahren passiert ist.
Natürlich habe ich auch Zweifel an so mancher Berichterstattung.
Viele Unnormalitäten lassen viele unterschiedliche Fragen aufkommen.
Doch eine Frage stellt sich mir immer wieder ...
Wie verbittert und abgehärtet kann man sein, das Leben so vieler Menschen in Kauf zu nehmen?

Und dieses Ereignis zeigt zudem ... man benötigt nicht einmal wirkliche Waffen für einen Anschlag.
Der Terror hat damit eine neue Qualitätsstufe erreicht.

....



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Lebt weiter in euer "Die Medien erzählen uns immer die wahrheit" -welt.


Das sagst Du nach Deinen vorangegangen Aussagen?
Die von Dir aufgezählten Infos hast Du auch nur durch die Medien. 

Leider sind wir hauptsächlich auf die Medien angewiesen.
Was wirklich war, weiß kaum einer - und ganz bestimmt nicht wir hier - soweit entfernt.

Ich kam von der Arbeit und eine ältere Mitbewohnerin im Haus (wo ich meistens erstmal vorbeischaute) erzählte davon.
Ich wollte es erst nicht glauben. Doch dann sah ich live, wie das 2. Flugzeug in den TwinTower folg.
Was ich da empfand, kann ich gar nicht in Worten ausdrücken.
Es war sowas in der Art wie Ohnmacht ...

R.i.P und Kraft für alle Betroffenen, das alles zu verarbeiten ...

greetz


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (12. September 2011)

Kann man den Thread nicht einfach Schließen? Der ganze Plötzin nervt nur noch. 10 Jahre später wird noch immer darüber Diskutiert, das geht über jede Kuh Haut.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

Nun hört doch hier auf mit den Verschwörungtheorien, Noxiel hat doch schon mehrfach gesagt wozu dieser Thread dient. 

Kann doch nicht sein, dass hier jeder Thread geschlossen wird, weil er immer ins OT abdriftet. Das muss doch nicht sein.


----------



## Potpotom (12. September 2011)

Meine Tochter wurde am 11.September geboren und das halbe Krankenhaus stand vor den Fernsehgeräten - dennoch einer der schönsten Tage in meinem Leben und in durchweg guter Erinnerung.


----------



## Churchak (12. September 2011)

http://www.zdf.de/ZD...1429828/Der-Eid ist mal ne andere Doku zu dem Thema in dem es mal nicht um sensations/schock Bilder von einstürzenden Gebäuten geht sondern mal die Schicksale der Menschen welche sich im Umfeld von Laden befanden bzw um 2 von ihnen.

Am Sa. gab es noch eine (in meinen Augen) intresste Doku auf Vox wo es um Feuerwehrmann Captain Patrick J. 'Paddy' Brown ging welche beginnt wie man Teile der Aufnamen des Anrufbeantworter vom11.9. hört wo besorgte Freunde/Angehöhrige anrufen. Recht ergreifende Doku über das Leben eines der Opfer vom 11.9. ohne das sie rührselig wirkt.
Leider gibts in der VOX mediathek keinen Film dazu und im Netz fand ich nix auf die schnelle.Doku heist "Paddy - Ein Held von 09/11"

Beide Dokus sind mal was anders als die 0815 Kost die man sonst so zum Thema gezeigt bekommt.


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Meine Tochter wurde am 11.September geboren und das halbe Krankenhaus stand vor den Fernsehgeräten - dennoch einer der schönsten Tage in meinem Leben und in durchweg guter Erinnerung.



Nun ja - mein 12. Geburtstag stand auch völlig im Schatten dieses Ereignisses. Und ich werd wohl auch jedes Jahr, selbst wenn irgendwann mal kein Hahn mehr danach kräht, mich dran erinnern, was genau ich an meinem 12. Geburtstag und dem Tag davor gemacht habe - wohingegen ich mich nicht wirklich erinnern kann, was ich am 13. oder 14. Geburtstag gemacht hab. Und ich bin nicht mal direkt am 11.09. geboren, sondern am Tag danach. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass deine Tochter auch irgendwann mal ziemlich genervt davon sein wird, an ihrem Geburtstag immer wieder daran erinnert zu werden - nicht zuletzt durch die Medien, aber auch durch Bekannte etc.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> -Der Typ der das Flugzeug ins pentagon geflogen haben soll konnte nicht mal ein einfaches kleines Flugzeug steuern(Ist in der Fliegerschule durchgefallen) und dann fliegt er knapp über den Boden in ein Gebäude rein?



Quelle?



> -Es wurden Pässe in den TRÜMMERN DES TURMS! gefunden wo selbst das Stahl geschmolzen war.
> (Ja ne ist klar Pässe die mehr Hitze als Stahl ertragen?)



Die Pässe stammen nicht zwangsläufig von genau dem Ort, wo das Stahl zum schmelzen gebracht wurde.



> -Und das offentsichtlichste Wie zur Hölle konnten bitte 4 Flugzeuge entführt werden, vom Kurs abgebracht und einfach so in das wahrscheinlich best bewachte Gebäude der Welt fliegen?
> (Sobald ein Flugzeug vom Kurs abkommt wird nachgefragt was los ist wenn kein plausibler Grund vorliegt werden Jäger geschickt die die Situation "aufklären")



Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass jedes Passagierflugzeug auf der Welt permanent überwacht wird. Außerdem überquert man in dem Tempo ganz New York in wenigen Minuten. Wenn man feststellt, dass das Flugzeug nicht zum Flughafen fliegt sondern in unbekannte andere Richtung, müsste man ja erst die Kampfpiloten mobilisieren. Und dann? Soll man ein Passagierflugzeug abschießen? Ich muss wohl nicht näher erläutern, dass das wohl gegen sämtliche Menschenrechte verstoßen würde und daher zumindest in Deutschland zurecht verboten ist. Vor dem 11.09. hat man niemals auch nur daran gedacht, jemals ein Passagierflugzeug abschießen zu müssen.



> Lebt weiter in euer "Die Medien erzählen uns immer die wahrheit" -welt.



Tue ich nicht... trotzdem hab ich genug Verstand, völlig zusammenhangslosen Unsinn von irgendwelchen linksextremistischen Billig-Blogs nicht in dem Maß überzubewerten, dass ich die Medien komplett als regierungstreue Verschwörer gegen ihr eigenes Volk und gegen ihre eigenen Familien und Verwandten bezeichne.


----------



## shadow24 (12. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tue ich nicht... trotzdem hab ich genug Verstand, völlig zusammenhangslosen Unsinn von irgendwelchen linksextremistischen Billig-Blogs nicht in dem Maß überzubewerten, dass ich die Medien komplett als regierungstreue Verschwörer gegen ihr eigenes Volk und gegen ihre eigenen Familien und Verwandten bezeichne.




ich stoss da mal ins selbe horn....
natürlich gibt es schon lange nicht mehr nur die "Guten" und die "Bösen"...die grenzen sind schon längst verschwommen.und bush trau ich wirklich alles zu,auch das er über leichen geht...
aber was ich teilweise für ein unsinn ertragen muss bei verschwörungstheorien ist wirklich grauenhaft...genau was ceiwyn eben schon erwähnt hatte zu blizzlords theorien: die hätte ich fast genauso wie er abgeschmettert...da wird aus einem pfurz ein gifgasangriff...

mein leben persönlich hat der 11.09. nicht verändert,aber ich bin auch nicht persönlich durch ein schicksalsschlag von der tragödie betroffen.wären familienmitglieder von mir auf diese art und weise gestorben hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich den modernen kreuzrittern angeschlossen um blindwütig rache zu nehmen...auf der anderen seite ist es vielen irakern,afghanen,palestinensern ähnlich ergangen wie den Amis.sie alle haben in diesen schrecklichen auseinandersetzungen brüder,schwestern,eltern,etc. verloren...wie soll es jemals frieden geben wenn immer wieder rache auf rache trifft?
wir sollten endlich aus der Vergangenheit lernen,aber das ist das schicksal des menschen das er das nie tut...

ich für mein teil hab ein wenig gestern mitgetrauert und mitgefühlt mit den angehörigen der opfer.und heute geht das leben weiter wie immer...
versteh hier teilweise aber auch nicht die achtlose art wie über die opfer weggegangen wird,aber so sind wir wohl...


----------



## Konov (12. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Soll man ein Passagierflugzeug abschießen? Ich muss wohl nicht näher erläutern, dass das wohl gegen sämtliche Menschenrechte verstoßen würde und daher zumindest in Deutschland zurecht verboten ist.



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, entscheidet in den USA dann nicht irgendein Gesetz darüber sondern der Präsident bzw. der Vizepräsident, in einem Fall von Gefährdung der nationalen Sicherheit.
Bei uns in Deutschland wäre das wohl bedeutend schwieriger.


----------



## shadow24 (12. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, entscheidet in den USA dann nicht irgendein Gesetz darüber sondern der Präsident bzw. der Vizepräsident, in einem Fall von Gefährdung der nationalen Sicherheit.
> Bei uns in Deutschland wäre das wohl bedeutend schwieriger.




ich finde es unmöglich ein flugzeug aufzuhalten was sich schon im anflug auf die zielstadt befindet...das hat ceiwyn ja auch schon geschrieben,dass die reaktionszeit viel zu kurz wäre,selbst wenn die flieger schon in der luft wären...
wenn ein passagierflugzeug als ziel den hamburger flughafen hätte und sich auf den hamburger dom stattdessen stürzt gäbe es null reaktionszeit...
selbst wenn die flieger auf einem nahen stützpunkt gestartet wären oder sogar zur luftraumüberwachung in der luft wären.bis die kontakt zur passagiermaschine aufgenommen haben ist eh alles ztu spät.wir reden hier von minuten.wenn überhaupt bei den geschwindigkeiten...
und warum sollte ein terrorist eine völlig andere stadt ansteuern sodass der tower darauf aufmerksam würde?


----------



## Konov (12. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich finde es unmöglich ein flugzeug aufzuhalten was sich schon im anflug auf die zielstadt befindet...das hat ceiwyn ja auch schon geschrieben,dass die reaktionszeit viel zu kurz wäre,selbst wenn die flieger schon in der luft wären...
> wenn ein passagierflugzeug als ziel den hamburger flughafen hätte und sich auf den hamburger dom stattdessen stürzt gäbe es null reaktionszeit...
> selbst wenn die flieger auf einem nahen stützpunkt gestartet wären oder sogar zur luftraumüberwachung in der luft wären.bis die kontakt zur passagiermaschine aufgenommen haben ist eh alles ztu spät.wir reden hier von minuten.wenn überhaupt bei den geschwindigkeiten...
> und warum sollte ein terrorist eine völlig andere stadt ansteuern sodass der tower darauf aufmerksam würde?



Das stimmt, man könnte ein Flugzeug nur dann abschießen, wenn noch genug Zeit bleibt, um jemanden in die Luft zu schicken, z.B. ein oder zwei Kampfjets. 
Ist ja logisch, dass Kampfjets nicht innerhalb von 10 Sekunden am Einsatzort sind.

Im Falle von 9/11 sind ja einige Jets über der Ostküste der USA herumgekreist, weil noch tausende potenzielle fliegende Bomben unterwegs waren.
Allerdings hätte man die Jets vorher auch aufmunitionieren müssen, da die meisten nur Übungsmunition dabei haben. In der Heimat sind keine Jets mit scharfen Raketen ausgestattet, wenn eh nur Übungsflüge absolviert werden.

Von daher wäre die Einsatzfähigkeit sicher zeitlich auch stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## zoizz (12. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich für mein teil hab ein wenig gestern mitgetrauert und mitgefühlt mit den angehörigen der opfer.und heute geht das leben weiter wie immer...
> versteh hier teilweise aber auch nicht die achtlose art wie über die opfer weggegangen wird,aber so sind wir wohl...



Diese Aussage bring das Vorbeischlittern am Thema sehr genau auf den Punkt. 
Sind es mehr als fünf Tote (die auch noch weit weg von mir sind), ist es nur eine Statistik ...


----------



## Laxera (14. September 2011)

oh.....9/11.....(berichte jetzt wie der tag für mich abgelaufen ist, also net wundern):

war eigentlich - anfangs - nen langweiliger tag für mich, ich war zuhause, hatte nix zu tun (war gelangweilt eben)....denke ich mir, drehste das radio auf (das war ca. 30 min vor den ersten flugzeug das ins WTC flog)....ok, dann habe ich mir nen buch geschnappt (ablenkung durch lesen eben) und dann kam die meldung, es lief gerade ein recht guter song (irgendwas das eigentlich happy machen sollte....weiß nimmer genau was)....dann kam die meldung rein, mein mund klappte auf, das buch viel mir aus der hand (saß auf meinem bequemen chef-sessel am schreibtisch und hab da gelesen) auf den boden, der krach durch das aufschlagende buch hat mich "ent-schockt" und ich bin los, erst mal bei mir TV an machen, dann runter zu meinen eltern, denen bescheit sagen und dann zurück zu meinem TV (vor dem ich dann den nachmittag blieb um ja alles mit zu kriegen)....dann noch freunde per SMS/Handy/Telefon benachrichtigt.....und dann ab ICQ an machen (um mit freunden in kontakt zu bleiben - die waren ja auch sofern sie konnten am TV)

naja dann weiß ich noch das das danach halt tagesgespräch war (in der schule dann auch...)

im nachhinein möchte ich noch sagen das das ganze echt mysteriös ist (wenn vor allem - wie man vor allem am 10 und 11 sept diesen jahres im TV gesehen hat - auch renomierte architekten/sprengmeister etc. sagen das der einsturz eher wie eine implosion bei einer geplanten sprengung aussieht, vor allem da die in-sich zusammenstürzen und nicht umkippen oder so, wie man das eigentlich von heißem stahl erwartet....d.h. ich weiß nicht ob ich die öffentlich gemachten ergebnisse (flugzeuge schuld am einsturz) glauben soll....bin auch net wirklich nen verschwörungstheoretiker, aber wenn schon fachleute mit berufserfahrung in dem bereich sowas sagen dann finde ich das schon komisch)

auch ist das ganze natürlich eine tragödie (vor allem für die hinterbliebenen der opfer, aber auch für die USA als nation...ein trauma sogar, fast schlimmer als vietnam d.h. ich kann verstehen das die amis damals die großen kanonen rausgeholt haben....die haben schließlich noch die "eier" dazu (wir deutschen würden uns ducken und verstecken bei sowas, zumindest wenn es nach der politik geht (!) die wollte ja nicht mal den rebellen gegen gaddaffi helfen .....und jetzt wollen sie wiederaufbau-kontrakte für deutsche unternehmen (ich hoffe das wir die nicht kriegen, egal wie gut es für die wirtschaft währe, denn das währe fies jedem land gegenüber das geholfen hat!)

deshalb ja: ich unterstütze die kriege in afghanistan und irak (vor allem auch letzteren, weil saddam eigentlich schon im ersten golfkrieg hätte beseitigt werden müssen!) und würde es nicht mal schlimm finden wenn dort "unten" mal weiter "aufgeräumt" würde (d.h. so staaten wie der iran und syrien eine auf die mütze kriegen würden!)

zu guter letzt noch das eigentlich wichtigsten:

mein beileid für die hinterbliebenen und freunde der opfer!

mfg LAX
ps: abschießen von flugzeugen:

dazu sollte man mal endlich ein gesetz machen (denn sorry, 10000 menschen sind wichtiger als 200-500 menschen!)

übungsmunition: auch damit kann man nen passagierjet beschädigen (vor allem mit der munition für die bordgeschütze der jets - ok, raketen da bräuchte man die echten....)

anmerkung, man kann ein passagierjet auch anders von seinem ziel abbringen: z.B. moderne kampfjets können treibstoff ablassen, der die triebwerke einer großen maschine zerstört (diese fangen feuer und brennen dann aus und das flugzeug wird damit unbeherrschbar)


----------



## shadow24 (14. September 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> auch ist das ganze natürlich eine tragödie (vor allem für die hinterbliebenen der opfer, aber auch für die USA als nation...ein trauma sogar, fast schlimmer als vietnam d.h. ich kann verstehen das die amis damals die großen kanonen rausgeholt haben....die haben schließlich noch die "eier" dazu (wir deutschen würden uns ducken und verstecken bei sowas, zumindest wenn es nach der politik geht (!)
> deshalb ja: ich unterstütze die kriege in afghanistan und irak (vor allem auch letzteren, weil saddam eigentlich schon im ersten golfkrieg hätte beseitigt werden müssen!) und würde es nicht mal schlimm finden wenn dort "unten" mal weiter "aufgeräumt" würde (d.h. so staaten wie der iran und syrien eine auf die mütze kriegen würden!)




puh,lax,ey,das ist echt finsterstes mittelalter was du hier geposted hast...hast du vorher überlegt was du hier schreibst oder willst du irgendwie provozieren,oder bist du mit Bush verwandt????

udn zum thema flugzeug abschiessen:wenn du ein passagierflugzeug über einer stadt abschiesst,was glaubst du was dabei passiert???du denkst wahrscheinlich das es in eine ruhige seitengasse fällt ?!?
wir haben hier schon geschrieben,dass passagiermaschinen erst kurz vorm landeanflug vom kurs abzuweichen brauchen um ein terroristisches ziel anzufliegen,wie in new york geschehen ist.da hat man,wie ich schon schrieb null reaktionszeit...udn wenn doch noch ein jet rechtzeitig da wäre udn die passagiermaschine über ner grosstadt abschiesst,wieviele tote wird es dann wohl geben?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. September 2011)

Moin, an dem Tag war ich normal in der Arbeit, da kam die erste Radio-Meldung und dann ging es los mit live-Schaltungen etc. Auch die Kunden und Partner die man dann am Telefon hatte sprachen nur noch über das Thema und als ich nach Hause kam ging der Fernseher an. Schlimm war, als man erst gesehen hat, daß es wirklich Menschen waren, die da runtersprangen von den brennenden Türmen. Das hat erschütternd. 
Im Nachhinein weiß man: 1. der US-Geheimdienst wußte grob davon, doch wohl aufgrund von internen Streitereien und Nichtbeachtung der Warnungen ist es doch passiert 2. hat Rumsfeld zwei Tage danach gesagt: Wenn wir doch schon in Afghanistan aufräumen, könnten wir doch auch gleich den Irak mit erledigen (Interview mit ihm vor einigen Tagen auf Phoenix) 3. die Waffenlobby freute sich darüber -> auch darum auch gibt es immer Gerüchte, daß daß Leute still gehalten haben VOR 9/11 --> ob wir es jemals erfahren ?  ich würde es denen jedenfalls zutrauen - man verkennt welche Lobbyisten in den USA die eigentliche Macht haben, es hat sich auch seit Obama noch nicht so geändert, unter Busch war es natürlich weit offensichtlicher.
zu Laxera: ein Spiel mit dem Feuer was Du da möchstest - in den angesprochenen Ländern versuchen westliche Dienste die Bevölkerung mit anzustacheln gegen die Regierung - daher auch die Proteste - sowas ist weit vorteilhafter als ein Krieg. Auffällig ist, daß der Ami gerne dort "hilft" wo es auch was zu holen gibt (Rohstoffe)...


----------



## Foxx313 (14. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na dann frag dich mal, warum das so war.
> Dir scheint entgangen zu sein, dass die USA vorher dutzende Jahre lang Weltpolitisch eigene Interessen verfolgt hat, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
> Ich bleibe dabei: 9/11 ist für die USA furchtbar, aber in einer objektiven Rechnung ist es Nichts in Relation dazu, wieviele Chaos und Tod sie selbst vorher in der Welt angerichtet haben.
> 
> ...



Ich sag dir jetzt mal was Kollege,ist mir auch scheiß egal ob du das glaubst oder nicht,mein Vater kommt aus Amerika,ich selber bin da regelmäßig.Daher bin ich mit den Leuten da drüben verwandt also erzähl du Spinner mir nicht ich hätte keine Ahnung von meiner 2.Heimat,ich habe unter Granatie mehr Ahnung als du.Ich habe NIE i.was von Waffendeals und sonstigen Kram erwähnt,das ging hier um 9/11 und nicht was davor passiert ist.TATSACHE ist an dem Tag sind die Moslems auf der ganzen Welt auf die Straße gelaufen und haben sich ein Keks gefreut was da passiert ist.
Du kannst es nur nicht ab wenn andere Leute eine andere Meinung vertreten als du,du gehörst zu den "Ey Leute ich lese keine Zeitung und guck auch keine Nachricht,ABER ich habe voll den Durchblick,ich weiß alles und ihr wisst gar nichts" du bist eine Witzfigur und mehr nicht.Hast schon mal überlegt was die im Nah-Ost mit sich selber machen ? Zb das ziemlich viele Regierungen da das eigene Volk abschlachten,bestes Beispiel im mom Syrien.Also komm mal klar und stell die USA nicht als sonst was für ein Verbrecherstaat da,wenn du doch ach so schlau bist,was ich stark bezweifel,sollte dir vielleicht auch klar sein das Deutschland den USA einiges zu verdanken hat,ich nenne dir mal ein paar Beispiel die zb nach dem Krieg passiert ist,trotz deutscher Kriegsverbrechen im 2.WK auch an US.Soldaten haben die USA unsere Kriegsgefangenen weites gehend gut behandelt,viele Kriegsgefangene in den USA konnten dort sogar die Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen und dort weiter leben,ohne die Westalliierten,besonders die USA hätten die Sowjest nach Berlin mit Sicherheit kein Ende gemacht mit ihrer Eroberung was für uns bedeutet hätte das Europa heute komplett rot/kommunistisch wär,vobei das wirst du natürlich nun auch abstreiten weil du ja den Durchblick hast.Das was ich heute weiß weiß ich nicht durchs TV sondern grade weil ich mich auch weiter informiere durch alles was ich dazu finde und diese ganzen albernen Verschwörungstheorien wurden nun mal mehrfach,auch von neutraler Seite widerlegt,Verschwörungstheoretiker bleiben einfach nur bei ihrer Meinung weil sie es einfach nicht glauben wollen das es doch so passiert ist wie es nun mal ist,das Terroristen Flugzeuge entführt haben und sie in 3 Gebäude geflogen haben und auf ein Feld,ich glaube einfach aus dem Grund an das was gezeigt wird weil das was ich bisher gelesen und gesehen habe mir gezeigt hat das dass was die Verschwörungsmännchen von sich geben nicht stimmen kann.Nur weil manchen Menschen mit Bush nicht klar kommen heißt es nicht das die gesamten USA ein Verbrecherstaat sind und mal nur weil sie ein Kriegsgrund gebraucht haben 2 der berühmtesten Bauwerke zerstört haben und dazu über 3.000 Menschen getötet haben,aus dem eigenen Volk.Hätten die ein Kriegsgrund für Afghanistan gebrauch hätte einfach gereicht zu sagen die wollen Afghanistan von den Taliban befreien,die ja wie jeder weiß nicht mehr ganz dicht sind (das siehst du wahrscheinlich auch anders,du denkst wahrscheinlich die Taliban sind ja alle friedlich und die wollten niemals Krieg,genauso wenig wie Al Qaida).Ich habe auch nie bestritten das die USA mit Bin Laden befreundet waren,das weiß wirklich jeder,aber nur deswegen soll der Kerl keine Anschläge verübt haben ? Hast mal den Spruch gehört "Kennen deinen Feind",man kann nicht in den Kopf eines Menschen gucken und sehen was er denkt,man kann seinen Nachbarn ins Gesicht grinsen und freundlich "Hallo" sagen und hast in innerlich trotzdem wie die Pest ohne das er es weiß,genau das gleiche gilt für Bin Laden,es hat auch noch niemand behauptet der Bin Laden persönlich kannte das er ein unfreundlicher Mensch war,trotzdem weiß heute jeder das er ein Verbrecher war.Weißt du was dein Freund Bin Laden damals bei Anschlägen gesagt hat bei dem unschuldige Menschen,auch Moslems getötet wurden ? Das so was Kollateralschäden sind und das es bei dem Opfern keine Unschuldigen gibt.Oder ich kann dir auch gerne mal ein Link raussuchen und hier posten,den Buffed aber verständlicher weise sofort löschen würde,in dem Taliban kaltblütig 20 pakistanische Polizisten hinrichten und danach noch munter rumlaufen und mit ihren AK's auf die Leichen einschießen,oder Bilder zeigen von Leuten in Afghanistan deren Ohren,Nasen und Hände abgeschnitten wurden nur weil sie friedlich wählen wollten und noch einiges mehr,ich kann dir garantieren das auf Verbrechen der Nato mindestens doppelt so viele Verbrechen von radikalen Islamisten kommen.
Alle Welt hat sich auch damals über Abu Ghraib beschwert wo Gefangene Islamisten misshandelt wurden,ist an sich auch falsch gewesen,aber was solche Leute davor Nato Soldaten angetan haben (zb vor laufender Kamera  den Kopf abgeschlagen) usw wurde bei den Beiträgen damals nicht erwähnt.Oder was war vor einigen Tagen mit den beiden Deutschen in Afghanistan die mal in Müllsäcken gefunden hat ? Du denkst wohl auch die Leute wurden ermordet weil dessen Mörder der Meinung waren das sind Nato Soldaten.Das die allein schon aus dem Grund getötet wurden weil es unbewaffnete westliche Zivilisten waren die da als perfekte Zielscheiben rumgelaufen sind,die vielleicht auch noch bisschen afghanisches Geld in der Taschen haben ist dir natürlich nicht klar.
Und zum Irak glaubst du die irakische Bevölkerung heult Saddam noch irgendwie hinter,bis auf ein paar emalige Anhänger.

Achja und zu dem hier noch "Das stimmt, man könnte ein Flugzeug nur dann abschießen, wenn noch genug Zeit bleibt, um jemanden in die Luft zu schicken, z.B. ein oder zwei Kampfjets. 
Ist ja logisch, dass Kampfjets nicht innerhalb von 10 Sekunden am Einsatzort sind." Das es in Amerika,genauso wie in vielen andern Ländern der Welt zb Deutschland,immer Piloten gibt die in Alarmbereitschaft sind (vergleichbar mit den Bereitschaftsdienst bei Ärzten) und dessen Flugzeuge immer bereit sind um innerhalb von wenigen Minuten zu starten um den Luftraum usw zu verteidigen ist dir wohl entgangen  Oder denkst du tatsächlich die Air Force/Luftwaffe holt extra unbewaffnete Flieger vom Himmel nur um die zu bewaffnen,dann wieder zu starten wenn am Boden flieger bereit sind,die ggf. nicht mal bewaffnet werden müssen und die nicht extra ganz landen,bewaffnet und neustarten müssen.Besten Dank allein deine Aussage hat gezeigt wie wenig du von solchen Themen eig. verstehst,vielen vielen Dank 

Tu mir einfach ein gefallen und antworte in Zukunft BITTE nicht mehr auf meine Nachrichten hier,aber denke mal das wirst du ohnehin machen weil du eben wie gesagt zu den Leuten gehörst die keine 2.Meinung respektieren können 
Aber mach mal ruhig entweder lese ich das gar nicht oder 2.interessiert es mich nicht mehr so das ich gar nichts mehr dazu schreiben werde weil es mir zu blöd ist.Hier gibt es zum Glück noch andere Leute mit den man sich vernünftig und auf ein sehr viel besseres Niveau unterhalten kann.

(Im übrigen frage ich mich warum Buffed ein solch heikles Thema in ihren MMOPG Forum zulässt,da man ja sieht das dieses Thema am Ende eh immer im Streit endet und auch rein gar nichts mit MMOPGS oder sonstiges zu tun hat)


----------



## Konov (14. September 2011)

Foxx313 schrieb:


> Ich sag dir jetzt mal was Kollege,ist mir auch scheiß egal ob du das glaubst oder nicht,mein Vater kommt aus Amerika,ich selber bin da regelmäßig.Daher bin ich mit den Leuten da drüben verwandt also erzähl du Spinner mir nicht ich hätte keine Ahnung von meiner 2.Heimat,ich habe unter Granatie mehr Ahnung als du.



Nur weil dein Vater daher kommt, heißt es nicht, dass du mit den Hintergründen politischer Gegebenheiten und politischer Geschichte vertraut bist.
Und bitte hör doch auf mich als Spinner zu beleidigen.



Foxx313 schrieb:


> Ich habe NIE i.was von Waffendeals und sonstigen Kram erwähnt,das ging hier um 9/11 und nicht was davor passiert ist.



Genau das ist das Problem, denn beides hängt unmittelbar zusammen.
Genauso wie du den 2. Weltkrieg nicht ohne die politischen Situationen vorher betrachten kannst. Es besteht ein unmittelbarer Zusammenhang, denn sonst hätte es 9/11 ja nicht gegeben.
Objektive Betrachtung erfordert immer auch etwas über das Drumherum zu wissen!



Foxx313 schrieb:


> TATSACHE ist an dem Tag sind die Moslems auf der ganzen Welt auf die Straße gelaufen und haben sich ein Keks gefreut was da passiert ist.



Blinde Pauschalisierung. Sicher waren es nicht ALLE Moslems auf der ganzen Welt. 
Sicherlich waren es viele Anhänger der Islamischen Glaubensrichtung, darunter auch extreme radikale z.B. Taliban und Konsorten... nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Foxx313 schrieb:


> Du kannst es nur nicht ab wenn andere Leute eine andere Meinung vertreten als du,du gehörst zu den "Ey Leute ich lese keine Zeitung und guck auch keine Nachricht,ABER ich habe voll den Durchblick,ich weiß alles und ihr wisst gar nichts" du bist eine Witzfigur und mehr nicht.



Alles Stammtisch Polemik die du hier in den Raum wirfst, woher willst du wissen was ich für Zeitungen lese und wie oft ich Nachrichten schaue?
Du machst dich hier grad ziemlich lächerlich mit deinen wütenden Vorwürfen. Komm erstmal wieder runter!





Foxx313 schrieb:


> Hast schon mal überlegt was die im Nah-Ost mit sich selber machen ? Zb das ziemlich viele Regierungen da das eigene Volk abschlachten,bestes Beispiel im mom Syrien.Also komm mal klar und stell die USA nicht als sonst was für ein Verbrecherstaat da,wenn du doch ach so schlau bist,was ich stark bezweifel



Ich hab nie behauptet, dass in den anderen arabischen Staaten nur fromme Schafe ihr Land führen. Dass dort tagtäglich Verbrechen an der Bevölkerung verübt werden, da sind wir uns wohl einig! 
Du reißt meine Sätze aus dem Zusammenhang. Warum die USA in der Vergangenheit viel falsch gemacht hat, lässt sich kaum in einem Absatz abhandeln.



Foxx313 schrieb:


> ,sollte dir vielleicht auch klar sein das Deutschland den USA einiges zu verdanken hat,ich nenne dir mal ein paar Beispiel die zb nach dem Krieg passiert ist,trotz deutscher Kriegsverbrechen im 2.WK auch an US.Soldaten haben die USA unsere Kriegsgefangenen weites gehend gut behandelt,viele Kriegsgefangene in den USA konnten dort sogar die Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen und dort weiter leben,ohne die Westalliierten,besonders die USA hätten die Sowjest nach Berlin mit Sicherheit kein Ende gemacht mit ihrer Eroberung was für uns bedeutet hätte das Europa heute komplett rot/kommunistisch wär,vobei das wirst du natürlich nun auch abstreiten weil du ja den Durchblick hast.



Du machst mich wieder nur fertig und reitest auf 60 Jahre alter Geschichte rum. Wie du selbst richtig erkannt hast, stand damals der Kalte Krieg vor der Tür, insofern kann man den USA durchaus auch vorhalten, vieles nicht nur aus Nächstenliebe zu Deutschland getan hat, sondern vorallem um eigene Interessen zu vertreten in der Konkurrenzsituation gegenüber der UdSSR.
Aber wollen wir jetzt hier wirklich einen Geschichtskurs veranstalten? Das gehört nicht zum Thema und du holst hier doch enorm weit aus...


Den Rest deines Textes lese ich jetzt nicht weiter, weil mir die Augen wehtun mangels Leerzeichen und Absätzen... sorry.

Ich betone aber, dass ich deine Meinung respektiere und im Gegensatz zu dir, fange ich nicht an, dich zu beleidigen.
Denk mal darüber nach, ob deine Reaktion nicht etwas übermotiviert war...


----------



## Foxx313 (14. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nur weil dein Vater daher kommt, heißt es nicht, dass du mit den Hintergründen politischer Gegebenheiten und politischer Geschichte vertraut bist.
> Und bitte hör doch auf mich als Spinner zu beleidigen.
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt,kein Kommentar,so was ist mir einfach zu blöd.
Aber zum Thema beleidigen,wer hat denn bitte angefangen mich hier als jemand darzustellen der von nichts Ahnung hat usw,also als sei ich sonst was für ein Vollidiot,brauchst dich hier nicht als Opfer aufspielen.
Wie gesagt ich bin regelmäßig in den Staaten,habe da Verwandte,viele Freunde,kenne daher auch das Land usw,also brauchst du mir nichts über meine 2.Heimat erzählen,die ich ganz offensichtlich besser kenne.


----------



## Konov (14. September 2011)

Foxx313 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt,kein Kommentar,so was ist mir einfach zu blöd.
> Aber zum Thema beleidigen,wer hat denn bitte angefangen mich hier als jemand darzustellen der von nichts Ahnung hat usw,also als sei ich sonst was für ein Vollidiot,brauchst dich hier nicht als Opfer aufspielen.
> Wie gesagt ich bin regelmäßig in den Staaten,habe da Verwandte,viele Freunde,kenne daher auch das Land usw,also brauchst du mir nichts über meine 2.Heimat erzählen,die ich ganz offensichtlich besser kenne.



Na wenn dir das schon zu blöd ist, dann ist mir das auch zu blöd.


----------



## Foxx313 (14. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na wenn dir das schon zu blöd ist, dann ist mir das auch zu blöd.



Siehst du,dann sind wir nun beide wenigstens so vernünftig das Thema mit uns gut sein zu lassen anstatt das wir uns hier wegen so was gegenseitig an den Hals springen


----------



## tonygt (14. September 2011)

Ich werfe hier nochmal in den Raum, dass in einem Land leben nicht gleichzusetzen damit ist, dass man das Politische geschehen vollkommen mitverfolgt und versteht. Grade wenn es um das Heimatland geht ist eine Objektive Betrachtung sehr schwierig. Ich denke aber eh das hier schon wieder zu weit vom Topic abgedrifetet wird von daher hier eh bald zu sein wird.

Deswegen auch von mir nochmal mein Beileid für alle Opfer die gestorben sind. Egal wer jetzt die Schuldigen waren, die Menschen verdienen das um sie getrauert wird.


----------



## Konov (14. September 2011)

Foxx313 schrieb:


> Siehst du,dann sind wir nun beide wenigstens so vernünftig das Thema mit uns gut sein zu lassen anstatt das wir uns hier wegen so was gegenseitig an den Hals springen



Na immerhin zeigste Einsicht... das spricht für dich.


----------



## Foxx313 (15. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na immerhin zeigste Einsicht... das spricht für dich.



Ja wie gesagt ist nur albern wenn wir uns hier nun an den Hals springen,auch wenn ich nicht deiner Meinung bin respektiere ich sie,weil lieber ein Menschen mit einen festen Standpunkt den er verteidigt,anstatt ein Mitläufer oder jemand der sofort die Meinung ändert so wie was nicht passt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2011)

Dieses Mysterium endgültig zu entschlüsseln wird dem Einzelnen nicht gelingen.

Obschon, Parallelen in alle Richtungen weisen tangieren sie und verursachen beim neutralen Betrachter eine Polarisierung.

Für wahr. Die Geschichte ist eine Geschichte der Gewinner, das ist es was wir wissen. Und das ist es was in Zukunft gewusst werden wird.

Unabhängig davon wer hier gewinnt, oder meint gewonnen zu haben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. September 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> (wir deutschen würden uns ducken und verstecken bei sowas, zumindest wenn es nach der politik geht (!) die wollte ja nicht mal den rebellen gegen gaddaffi helfen .....und jetzt wollen sie wiederaufbau-kontrakte für deutsche unternehmen (ich hoffe das wir die nicht kriegen, egal wie gut es für die wirtschaft währe, denn das währe fies jedem land gegenüber das geholfen hat!)
> 
> deshalb ja: ich unterstütze die kriege in afghanistan und irak (vor allem auch letzteren, weil saddam eigentlich schon im ersten golfkrieg hätte beseitigt werden müssen!) und würde es nicht mal schlimm finden wenn dort "unten" mal weiter "aufgeräumt" würde (d.h. so staaten wie der iran und syrien eine auf die mütze kriegen würden!)
> 
> dazu sollte man mal endlich ein gesetz machen (denn sorry, 10000 menschen sind wichtiger als 200-500 menschen!)



Dein Grundlagenwissen in Bezug auf Menschenrechte und das Rechtsystem ist erschreckend. Zunächst würde so ein Gesetz nicht nur gegen die Menschenrechts-Charta verstoßen, sondern auch gegen Art 1 und 2 des GG. Daher ist es zumindest in Deutschland nicht machbar.

Was Lybien angeht: Wie bezeichnet man es wohl, wenn der Westen einem Diktator jahrelang die Treue hält, nur weil man an das Öl kommt, aber sobald man die Gelegenheit hat, diesen bombardiert (obwohl es dafür gar kein gesetzliches Mandat gab - also auch mal wieder rechtswidrig). Als hinterfotzig? Demokratiebewegungen (wenn das in Lybien bei den Warlords überhaupt der Fall ist) interessiert den Westen doch nur, wenn es Öl gibt. Warum marschieren wir nicht mal in zentralafrikanische Staaten ein? Warum nicht in Syrien? Achso, da gibts ja praktisch kein Öl.

Im Übrigen geht es uns auch einfach nichts an, was andere Staaten so treiben. Jedem Demokratiebewegung muss von selbst und ohne Gewalt durch eine andere Macht zustande kommen.


----------



## Foxx313 (15. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dein Grundlagenwissen in Bezug auf Menschenrechte und das Rechtsystem ist erschreckend. Zunächst würde so ein Gesetz nicht nur gegen die Menschenrechts-Charta verstoßen, sondern auch gegen Art 1 und 2 des GG. Daher ist es zumindest in Deutschland nicht machbar.
> 
> Was Lybien angeht: Wie bezeichnet man es wohl, wenn der Westen einem Diktator jahrelang die Treue hält, nur weil man an das Öl kommt, aber sobald man die Gelegenheit hat, diesen bombardiert (obwohl es dafür gar kein gesetzliches Mandat gab - also auch mal wieder rechtswidrig). Als hinterfotzig? Demokratiebewegungen (wenn das in Lybien bei den Warlords überhaupt der Fall ist) interessiert den Westen doch nur, wenn es Öl gibt. Warum marschieren wir nicht mal in zentralafrikanische Staaten ein? Warum nicht in Syrien? Achso, da gibts ja praktisch kein Öl.
> 
> Im Übrigen geht es uns auch einfach nichts an, was andere Staaten so treiben. Jedem Demokratiebewegung muss von selbst und ohne Gewalt durch eine andere Macht zustande kommen.




Nur mal zu Syrien,warum die Nato da nicht einfach einmarschiert hat nicht nur was von wegen kein Öl zu tun sondern auch damit das Syriens Armee nicht so ein kaputter Haufen ist wie die in Libyen und anderen Staate,wenn auch nicht so modern wie westliche Armeen,dazu verfügt Syrien noch über Chemiewaffen.Dazu kommt auch noch das solche Einsätze (die wie man ja sieht nicht innerhalb von wenigen Wochen beendet werden) extrem viel Geld kosten.

Und gesetzliche Mandate oder sonstiges interessieren heute doch kaum noch,wir haben doch vor kurzen wieder das beste Beispiel gehabt mit unserer ach so tollen Regierung das die an die 200 Leopard 2 Panzer nach Saudi-Arabien verkaufen wollen,obwohl jeder weiß wie die auf die Menschenrechte rumtrampeln,so ziemlich jeder ist dagegen das solche Staaten so ein Kriegmaterial bekommen und trotzdem wird es am Ende gemacht (notfalls auch geheim).

Früher habe ich auch den Afghanistankrieg unterstützt,besonders nach 9/11,aber durch persönliche Erfahrungen die damit zu tun haben (mit den Afghanistankrieg) sehe ich das auch anders,früher hätte ich auch gerufen die sollen Soldaten nach Lybien schicken,sehe ich aber auch anders,einfach aus dem Grund weil niemand weiß woran man bei den Rebellen ist,die schreien alle nach Freiheit,was ja auch nicht falsch ist,aber ich denke in ein paar Jahren zerstreiten die sich so untereinander weil jeder von den Macht haben will das da wieder Bürgerkrieg ausbricht und das genauso laufen wird wie in Afghanistan.
Die Mudschaheddin haben damals auch nach Freiheit für Afghanistan gegen die Sowjets gebrüllt,haben Unterstützung vom Westen bekommen und was ist passiert am Ende wurden sie zu den Taliban und wie das heute in dem Land aussieht weiß man ja.

Die Sache ist eben einfach an Menschen wie Gaddafi,Assad und Saddam,die führen zwar ein diktatorisches Regime,unterdrücken notfalls auch mit Gewalt ihr eigenes Volk (was selbstverständlich falsch ist),ABER die schaffen weitestgehend Ruhe (auch wenn es zu gewaltätigen Auseinandersetzungen wie in Syrien usw kommt,die aber intern bleiben also nicht auf andere Staaten ausgeweitet werden wie Kriege),wenn diese Leute gestürzt werden führt das fast immer zu noch mehr Unruhe und am Ende zu totalen Kaos und Bürgerkrieg weil andere Leute an die Macht wollen,aber jeder etwas vom Kuchen haben will.

Die beste Lösung ist mitlerweile eben einfach das die Nato sich aus deren Konflikten da unten raushält und wir uns eben einfach um unsere eigenen Probleme kümmern (wo wir ja mehr als genug von haben).Die Nato sollte nur noch in Konflikten wie Kosovo eingesetzt werden usw,also alles was noch auf europäischen (und amerikanischen) Boden stattfindet.Diese Leute wollen ja meist nicht mal unsere Hilfe,die Rebellen haben auch klar und deutlich gesagt das die später keine europäischen Polizisten usw im Land haben wollen zum Aufbau usw.

In jeden scheiß Krieg in dem wir nichts zu suchen haben wird sich eingemischt,aber für wirklich wichtige Probleme zb das Massensterben in Somalia interessiert kein Schwein in der Regierung.
Man sieht doch das die afrikanische Bevölkerung wie in Somalia usw lautstark nach Hilfe ruft und diese Hilfe auch gerne annehmen würde (bis auf irgendwelche irren Warlords den Menschenleben ohnehin egal sind) weil sie die wirklich nötig haben,aber da heißt es dann immer "Sry kein Geld" oder es wird einfach wortwörtlich TOT geschwiegen.

Abschließend zu den Öl kann man nur sagen,natürlich ist das völlig bescheuert das Kriege wegen so etwas geführt werden,ABER man muss da immer selber,besonders als Europäer,bedenken das wir zur Zeit (bis eine wirklich brauchbare Alternative verfügbar ist,ich rede nicht von Rapsöl oder son komischen Kram)alle auf diesen Rohstoff angewiesen sind.Wir sind nun mal in hochentwickelten Industriestaaten die darauf angewiesen sind,den meisten Menschen wie in Afghanistan usw interessiert das schwarze Zeug kaum weil die teilweise noch in Mittelalter leben und mit viel simpleren Mitteln leben können als wir.Spätestens wenn es in ein paar Jahrzehnten wirklich heißt das Öl ist knapp wird es wahrscheinlich darauf hinauslaufen das sich x Staaten gegenseitig plätten weil jeder den letzten Tropfen Öl haben will,dann gibt es nur noch Lösungen wie,eine Alternative,oder die EU schließt sich zu einen Staat zusammen (zb wie in Deutschland mit den Bundesländern) um besser zusammenzuarbeiten und Rohstoffe wie Öl vernünftig zu teilen,oder es läuft nach dem Motto jeder ist sich selbst der nächste.


----------



## Churchak (15. September 2011)

Foxx313 schrieb:


> TATSACHE ist an dem Tag sind die Moslems auf der ganzen Welt auf die Straße gelaufen und haben sich ein Keks gefreut was da passiert ist.


Tatsache ist am Ende nur das man Schalten in Teile Palistinas machte,welches seit Jahrzehnten unter der USA bzw Israel leidet (und da Deutschland Geld an Israel zahlt unterm Strich auch unter Deutschland) und da sich freuende Menschen gezeigt wurden und nach Iran welche eh seit der Sache mit dem Schah und den Waffenlieferungen an den Irak Contro USA sind darauf dann auf alle moslems zu schliessen ist Bushpolitik und zeugt von Blindheit.

Im übrigen,hät man die Fahnen aus dem Bildmaterial rausgenommen dann wär kein Unterschied zu den Bildern zusehen gewesen,welche man am Tag der Hinrichtung von Laden aus den USA gezeigt wurden.Es gibt also wohl überall Menschen die ne Party feiern deren Anlass die Ermordung anderer Menschen ist.



Foxx313 schrieb:


> wenn du doch ach so schlau bist,was ich stark bezweifel,sollte dir vielleicht auch klar sein das Deutschland den USA einiges zu verdanken hat,ich nenne dir mal ein paar Beispiel die zb nach dem Krieg passiert ist,trotz deutscher Kriegsverbrechen im 2.WK auch an US.Soldaten haben die USA unsere Kriegsgefangenen weites gehend gut behandelt,viele Kriegsgefangene in den USA konnten dort sogar die Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen und dort weiter leben,


Hihi ja so Nazigrössen wie von Braun welche man mal fix (mit seinem ganzen Stab) einstellte um sich am Kadaver der Deutschen Insdustrie und Waffenforschung güttlich zu tun weil der Russe sonst nicht nur den 1.Menschen im All gehabt hätte sondern wohl auch der 1.auf dem Mond gewesen wär. Von den Plünderungen an Deutschen Wissen bzw Patenten ganz zu schweigen (Raketentechnik,Ganzflügler,Strahlentriebwerke,Ubootbau,Fahrzeugbau,Chemie usw).
Vom 2.Weltkrieg hat die Industrie der USA noch Jahrzehnte lang provitiert,immerhin war nix zerbombt und man war lange Zeit quasi der alleinige Lieferant von Verbrauchsgütern für alle Welt und das ohne Patentzahlungen machen zu müssen.



Foxx313 schrieb:


> ohne die Westalliierten,besonders die USA hätten die Sowjest nach Berlin mit Sicherheit kein Ende gemacht mit ihrer Eroberung was für uns bedeutet hätte das Europa heute komplett rot/kommunistisch wär,vobei das wirst du natürlich nun auch abstreiten weil du ja den Durchblick hast.


Hmmm China scheint es ja,zumindest Wirtschaftlich,besser zu gehn als den USA und das obwohl sie rot/kommunistisch waren/sind.
Schon erstaunlich wie wenig flexibel da die USA in ihrer Haltung sind,selbst wenn das von ihnen als absolut untauglisch verschmähte Wirtschaftssystem 1/4 der eigenen Schulden aufgekauft hat und sich dran macht die reste der US Wirtschaft aufzukaufen mag man sich nicht eingestehn das man mal seine Meinung etwas überdenken sollte. ^^




Foxx313 schrieb:


> Tu mir einfach ein gefallen und antworte in Zukunft BITTE nicht mehr auf meine Nachrichten hier,aber denke mal das wirst du ohnehin machen weil du eben wie gesagt zu den Leuten gehörst die keine 2.Meinung respektieren können


Eigenes Näschen fassen du must 



Foxx313 schrieb:


> Im übrigen frage ich mich warum Buffed ein solch heikles Thema in ihren MMOPG Forum zulässt,da man ja sieht das dieses Thema am Ende eh immer im Streit endet und auch rein gar nichts mit MMOPGS oder sonstiges zu tun hat)



wurde doch schon von den Mods 1-2-3 mal beantwortet /em zeigt auf die überschrift des Forenteils welcher "Smalltalk-Forum" lautet


----------



## Foxx313 (15. September 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Tatsache ist am Ende nur das man Schalten in Teile Palistinas machte,welches seit Jahrzehnten unter der USA bzw Israel leidet (und da Deutschland Geld an Israel zahlt unterm Strich auch unter Deutschland) und da sich freuende Menschen gezeigt wurden und nach Iran welche eh seit der Sache mit dem Schah und den Waffenlieferungen an den Irak Contro USA sind darauf dann auf alle moslems zu schliessen ist Bushpolitik und zeugt von Blindheit.
> 
> Im übrigen,hät man die Fahnen aus dem Bildmaterial rausgenommen dann wär kein Unterschied zu den Bildern zusehen gewesen,welche man am Tag der Hinrichtung von Laden aus den USA gezeigt wurden.Es gibt also wohl überall Menschen die ne Party feiern deren Anlass die Ermordung anderer Menschen ist.
> 
> ...



Darauf gehe ich jetzt mal gar nicht groß ein,weil im Gegensatz zu Konov der noch vernünftige Argumente und alles bringen konnte (auch wenn es nicht meine Meinung war),ist das einzige was du von dir gibst nur das du so ziemlich jeden Mist aus den Fingern ziehst um die USA schlecht zu machen.
Aber nochmal kurz zu Bin Laden und 9/11 der kleine aber sehr feine Unterschied ist da,Bin Laden hat tausende unschuldige Zivilisten GEZIELT umgebracht,er war ein Mörder und Verbrecher,also kurz Terrorist,egal wie makaber das ist aber wenn man sich darüber freut ist das noch nachvollziehbar,nicht aber wenn man sich über die ermordung tausender Menschen freut.
Allein dein 1.Beispiel mit den Palästinensern und Israel/USA zeigt ja schon was du für eine Ahnung hast,schon mal einmal überlegt das die meisten islamischen Staaten Israel sofort vernichten würden wenn sie könnten.
Und wenn man mal überlegt was die Juden so im Laufe der Geschichte durchgemacht haben ist das kein Wunder mehr das die mitlerweile total angepisst sind.Ich wette du jubelst auch wenn in Deutschland eine Moschee gebaut wird,aber denkst nicht drüber nach das du zb im Iran allein dafür schon die Todesstrafe bekommen würdest wenn du öffentlich dein christlichen Glauben (sofern du überhaupt einer bist) ausüben würdest oder das du in den meisten islamischen Ländern selber keine Kirchen bauen dürftest.

Aber gut,quadel mal weiter,interessiert mich nicht,son völlig stumpfes,inhaltloses und sinnloses anti-amerikanisches Gelaber tue ich mir bei Gott nicht an.Was hast du schon für eine Ahnung von den Staaten,keine wie man sieht


----------



## Noxiel (15. September 2011)

Jetzt ist mal wieder gut. Ihr entfernt Euch zusehends vom Thema. Ich würde nur ungerne eure Beiträge löschen, da sie Euch doch offensichtlich Zeit gekostet haben. Also führt eure Pro/Contra Amerika Diskussion nicht weiter.


----------



## Kamsi (15. September 2011)

macht doch den tread dicht - das jubiläum ist vorbei und selbst die medien haben wieder bessere themen ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2011)

> Im übrigen frage ich mich warum Buffed ein solch heikles Thema in ihren MMOPG Forum zulässt,da man ja sieht das dieses Thema am Ende eh immer im Streit endet und auch rein gar nichts mit MMOPGS oder sonstiges zu tun hat)



Manchmal muss man einen Streit zulassen um zu Erkenntnissen zu kommen. Wie man sieht reicht dafür bereits ein Pro- und ein AntiAmerikaner aus.

Ich persönlich sehe das folgendermaßen:

Der 9/11 war eine Tragödie. Ein feiger Anschlag, von wem auch immer.

Das sich Leute überall auf der Welt gefreut haben, ist nachvollziehbar. 

Schließlich war es das erste mal das Amerika im eigenen Land massiv angegriffen wurde.

Selbst in Europa waren einige der Meinung, dass es mal an der Zeit gewesen sein.

Und mal ehrlich; ich finde es nicht richtig den Irakkrieg gut zu heißen.

Auf knapp 3.000 durch ein Attentat ermordete Amerikaner kommen im Zeitraum von 2004 bis 2009, 109.000 Opfer davon 66.081 Zivilisten in Irak.

Das ist nicht nur unverhältnismäßig das ist widerwärtig.

Und das war nur ein Krieg, Amerika ist seit 50 Jahren auf Welttournee.

Tschuldigung, aber wenn da Leute klatschen, weil in Amerika einmal was passiert, dann nicht weil sie den Zivilisten die zu Tode gekommen sind vom ganzen Herzen den Tot wünschen. Sondern weil die Nation die ihr Land seit Jahrzehnten bekriegt oder klein hält EINMAL erlebt hat was es heißt Kollateralschäden zu haben.

Wie dem auch sei, in dieser Diskussion kann man keinem gerecht werden.

Im Endeffekt tuen die Amerikaner uns den Gefallen das Öl im eurasischen Becken zu kontrollieren.

Wir Europäer glauben an Verschwörungstheorien, beliefern beide Seiten mit Waffen und sind auch nicht besser.



> Jetzt ist mal wieder gut. Ihr entfernt Euch zusehends vom Thema. Ich würde nur ungerne eure Beiträge löschen, da sie Euch doch offensichtlich Zeit gekostet haben. Also führt eure Pro/Contra Amerika Diskussion nicht weiter.



uupppss... ^^


----------



## Churchak (15. September 2011)

Foxx313 schrieb:


> Darauf gehe ich jetzt mal gar nicht groß ein,weil im Gegensatz zu Konov der noch vernünftige Argumente und alles bringen konnte (auch wenn es nicht meine Meinung war),ist das einzige was du von dir gibst nur das du so ziemlich jeden Mist aus den Fingern ziehst um die USA schlecht zu machen.


irgend wie bist du putzig *g* Vor paar Posts titulierst du Konov noch als quasi engstirnigen A der nur seine Meinung gelden läst und nun ist er der Vernünftige.
Entscheide dich mal ! ^^



Foxx313 schrieb:


> Aber nochmal kurz zu Bin Laden und 9/11 der kleine aber sehr feine Unterschied ist da,Bin Laden hat tausende unschuldige Zivilisten GEZIELT umgebracht,er war ein Mörder und Verbrecher,also kurz Terrorist,egal wie makaber das ist aber wenn man sich darüber freut ist das noch nachvollziehbar,nicht aber wenn man sich über die ermordung tausender Menschen freut.



Mord ist Mord ! Der Mann hät vor ein Gericht gehört dann abgeurteilt werden sollen und dann hingerichtet oder für immer weggespert. 
So wie man es schlussendlich mit Sadam und diversen übrig gebliebenen Nazigrössen gemacht hat.
Aber dazu hat dann wohl das Geld nicht mehr gereicht,da warn dann halt auf ein mal die 3 Milliarden alle :/.
Schon traurig wenn man so schnell seine Moral über Bord wirft.



Foxx313 schrieb:


> Allein dein 1.Beispiel mit den Palästinensern und Israel/USA zeigt ja schon was du für eine Ahnung hast,schon mal einmal überlegt das die meisten islamischen Staaten Israel sofort vernichten würden wenn sie könnten.
> Und wenn man mal überlegt was die Juden so im Laufe der Geschichte durchgemacht haben ist das kein Wunder mehr das die mitlerweile total angepisst sind.Ich wette du jubelst auch wenn in Deutschland eine Moschee gebaut wird,aber denkst nicht drüber nach das du zb im Iran allein dafür schon die Todesstrafe bekommen würdest wenn du öffentlich dein christlichen Glauben (sofern du überhaupt einer bist) ausüben würdest oder das du in den meisten islamischen Ländern selber keine Kirchen bauen dürftest.



Seltsame Gedankengänge du hast.^^
Ich weise drauf hin,das man damals Bilder von Gebieten welche USA Feindlich waren/sind zeigte und das man daraus *nicht* schlussfolgern darf das alle Moslems an dem Tag vor Freude nicht mehr stehn konnten und du fabrizierst nen Moschenbau in Deutschland und das man im Iran keine Kirchen baun darf draus ........
Bleib doch mal sachlich und schlag nicht diesen FOX Nachrichten Ton an. ^^
Bevor du nun jemanden aufträgst zu nem Thema überlegungen anzustellen überleg doch selber erst mal warum was wie sein könnte und vorallen bezieh doch dabei beide Sichtweisen beteiligter Streitpartein ein und versuch dich hineinzu versetzen wie es ist.
Kleiner Tip die öffentlichrechlichen Sendeanstalten von Deutschland können dir dabei gut helfen da man da meist zu beiden Seiten Beiträge findet und nicht nur patriotisch korrekte Beiträge zur Lage der Nation.



Foxx313 schrieb:


> Aber gut,quadel mal weiter,interessiert mich nicht,son völlig stumpfes,inhaltloses und sinnloses anti-amerikanisches Gelaber tue ich mir bei Gott nicht an.Was hast du schon für eine Ahnung von den Staaten,keine wie man sieht


Ist auch dein standart Argument "Eh Alda du hast ja gaaaar keeene Ahnung ich höhr dir nicht mehr zu!Lalala!" bringst du leider halt nur viel zu oft. :/
Mein Tip werd erwachsen,komm sachlich rüber und versuch es mal mehr mit diskutieren anstatt andere anzupissen,dann entwickelt sich am ende ja auch nen Gedankenaustausch an dem beide vom anderen lernen/wachsen können (andersdenkende denken auch halt nur anders).


----------



## Noxiel (15. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> macht doch den tread dicht - das jubiläum ist vorbei und selbst die medien haben wieder bessere themen ^^



Ein Argument, dem ich mich so nicht ganz entziehen kann.


----------

